# Bootcamp et les portables Apple : Questions/Rponses



## tzekken (8 Avril 2006)

Tout est dans le titre 
LA sortie vidéo fonctionne t elle sur un MBP+WIn XP?
Merci d'avance


----------



## petitfuzzle (13 Mai 2006)

Deux informations utiles pour les heureux possesseurs de Macbook pro 17' qui souhaitent utiliser bootcamp :

1) pas besoin de mise à jour du firmware

2) bien charger la toute dernière version de boot camp sinon vous n'arriverez pas à installer les drivers mac;


----------



## mistertitan (18 Mai 2006)

question. tou tle monde sait que les macbookpro et imac intel ont eu besoin d'une MAJ firmware pour installer bootcamp. Est ce que le Macbook possède d'office cette MAJ firmware ou est ce qu'elle va sortir un jour. Parce que le MB me tente bcp mais j'ai besoin de windows pour le taf. Et me taper Win XP sous virtual PC, ca fait un peu chier


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2006)

salut,

le plus simple est d'aller faire un tour sur le site d'apple et voir s'il propose une mise à jour pour la macbook.

edit: pour le moment non.


----------



## big-nambas (19 Mai 2006)

pithiviers a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> 
> le plus simple est d'aller faire un tour sur le site d'apple et voir s'il propose une mise à jour pour la macbook.
> 
> edit: pour le moment non.


 
Donc ça veut dire qu'on ne peut pas installer boot camp sur les macbook???


----------



## macflip (19 Mai 2006)

pas pour l'instant, patience


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2006)

big-nambas a dit:
			
		

> Donc ça veut dire qu'on ne peut pas installer boot camp sur les macbook???



Faut laisser un peu de temps à Apple pour sortir un firmware pour les macbook.
Si on peut installer Bootcamp sur un mini, il n'y a pas de raisons que ce ne soit pas faisable sur un macbook.
Ou alors c'est que l'uptade du firmware est inutile. Faudait qu'un volontaire essaie.


----------



## mistertitan (19 Mai 2006)

pithiviers a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors c'est que l'uptade du firmware est inutile. Faudait qu'un volontaire essaie.



Bootcamp est sorti apres les MBP 15 pouces, les imac et mac mini, donc avaient besoin de MAJ firmware. Pour le MBP 17 pouces et le Macbook, je ne sais pas mais oui, je pense que surement que le firmware est déjà opérationnel. Par contre, je n'engage personne à tester à l'aveugle, je en suis pas assez doué pour vous donner des conseils dans ce cas.


----------



## xao85 (19 Mai 2006)

Le firmware est sorti: : http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/macbookprosmcfirmwareupdate.html


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Le firmware est sorti: : http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/macbookprosmcfirmwareupdate.html



Non, ça c'est pour le MacBook Pro.
C'est savoir si bootcamp est instalable sur MacBook qui nous intéresse. Possible que mistertitan est raison et que l'uptade soit inutile puisque les macbook sont sortis après bootcamp.


----------



## xao85 (19 Mai 2006)

Oups désolé, jai lu un peu vite sur le site d'apple... :rose:


----------



## DarKOrange (19 Mai 2006)

Apparemment d'après ce qui se dit sur les forums Apple, c'est possible d'installer XP sur un MacBook.


----------



## Alex6 (19 Mai 2006)

Normalement cela doit être faisable (à vérifier tout de même) sans mise à jour du firmware.
Il me semble que windows est instalable via bootcamp sur les macbook pro 17" sans qu'il soit nécessaire de faire la mise à jour du firmware (étant donné qu'il est déjà à jour)


----------



## emy648 (19 Mai 2006)

waw... je ne comprend pas très bien...au pire ce n'est qu'un programme à télécharger? Je veux dire que si j'achète mon macbook maintenant je ne vais pas être pénalisée à cause d'une "composante"  qui ne serait pas "installée" dans l'ordinateur... :mouais:


----------



## Alex6 (19 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> waw... je ne comprend pas très bien...au pire ce n'est qu'un programme à télécharger? Je veux dire que si j'achète mon macbook maintenant je ne vais pas être pénalisée à cause d'une "composante"  qui ne serait pas "installée" dans l'ordinateur... :mouais:



Non c'est uniquement logiciel.
Apple a mis à la disposition sur son site le firmware pour les mac mini, imac, et macbook pro.
Apparemment (en tout cas d'après moi) ce ne sera pas nécessaire pour les macbook et le macbook pro 17".
Dans le pire des cas il faut attendre qu'Apple mette ce firmware à disposition sur le site (si c'est nécessaire ca sera fait très rapidement), mais encore une fois je pense que ce n'est pas nécessaire


----------



## kaviar (19 Mai 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment d'après ce qui se dit sur les forums Apple, c'est possible d'installer XP sur un MacBook.


et a priori le seul !!! pas de Vista


----------



## Frodon (19 Mai 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> et a priori le seul !!! pas de Vista



Sauf que cette "information" est fausse, le GMA950 peut allouer jusqu'a 224Mo de la mémoire vive sous Windows (cf specs sur le site d'Intel), et comme on peut le voir Aero Glass marche sans problème sur une machine avec un GMA950:

http://digitaldocmd.blogspot.com/2006/03/aero-glass-on-gma-950.html

Et si vous n'êtes toujours pas convaincu, voici un document officiel d'Intel indiquant que son chipset supporte Areo-Glass:

http://cache-www.intel.com/cd/00/00/25/53/255372_255372.pdf

Je cite:



			
				From the PDF a dit:
			
		

> Intel Centrino Duo mobile technology features the new Mobile Intel® 945 Express Chipset family with DDR2 memory technology, which supports a faster processor and memory buses and improved graphics capabilities.
> *The enhanced 3-D graphics and digital multimedia experience it provides also lets you enjoy the experience of Aero-glass and Aero-to-go*. Plus, you are already ahead of the curve because the technology is Microsoft Vista-ready.


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Mai 2006)

Donc Xp roule dessus ?


----------



## godjester (20 Mai 2006)

futur heureux possesseur du macbook,je vais quitterwindows... j'aurai une question au sujet de bootcamp:

bootamp m'interesse pour les jeux pc, et faut-il necessairement installer les jeux sur la partition xp ou bien je peux utiliser des fichiers étant sur les patition mac lorsque je suis sous xp?

je sais pas si c'est trés clair..


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Mai 2006)

Tu as aussi Parallels


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mai 2006)

godjester a dit:
			
		

> futur heureux possesseur du macbook,je vais quitterwindows... j'aurai une question au sujet de bootcamp:
> 
> bootamp m'interesse pour les jeux pc, et faut-il necessairement installer les jeux sur la partition xp ou bien je peux utiliser des fichiers étant sur les patition mac lorsque je suis sous xp?
> 
> je sais pas si c'est trés clair..


Sauf erreur XP ne reconnait pas le HFS+ donc sans un truc genre MacDrive il verra pas les fichiers !


----------



## godjester (20 Mai 2006)

merci pour vos reponses


----------



## dersou (24 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir
J'ai reçu ce matin mon macbook et j'ai essayé d'installer windows comme sur mon macmini(où tout va bien).Windows s'installe bien mais impossible d'installer les drivers macintosh.il est indiqué que:"This software does not support your hardware"
Je vais gueter une prochaine mise à jour dur firware du macbook ou de bootcamp.
A moins que quelqun ait une solution?


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Mai 2006)

Quels drivers " macintosh" ?


----------



## Alex6 (24 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Quels drivers " macintosh" ?



Je suppose que ce sont les drivers fournis par Apple avec bootcamp adaptés à windows


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Je suppose que ce sont les drivers fournis par Apple avec bootcamp adaptés à windows




Je connais pas BootCamp mais je sais que si il veut jouer avec sa Isight sous windows c pas possible


----------



## tib51 (25 Mai 2006)

Ben il faut attendre une mise à jour, je suppose, si les drivers pour MacBook ne sont pas bon (ce qui semble être le cas d'après ton message).


----------



## bertrand (25 Mai 2006)

Il ressort d'un grand nombre d'interventions sur les forums que bootcamp et windows sur les mac intel c'est la prise de tête sinon l'enfer. Quand est-il exactement ? Et en particulier sur les* macbook et macbook pro* ? Qui a installé et utilise XP sans poblème ? Comment tournent les applications PC ? Lesquelles ? A quelle vitesse ?
Cette question concerne beaucoup d'utilisateurs. Autant les applications de création pour Mac sont suffisantes, supérieures et de grande qualité, autant les applications spécialisées et techniques de "lecture", de calcul, d'apprentissage ...  sont quasiment inexistantes pour Mac. 
Je comprends qu'à domicile la meilleure solution est d'avoir un Mac et un PC. Mais en déplacement la possibilité d'avoir un seul petit portable puissant pouvant tout faire et tout lire serait magique. 
Cette histoire de bootcamp et windows, est-ce de la poudre aux yeux ? Une volonté de plonger les gens dans des problèmes pour démontrer la supériorité d'OS X ?
CLG informatique propose sur son site de vendre Windows XP PRO w/sp2 OEM installé sur les macbooks pour 166. Il semble que l'on soit donc plus près de la réalité que du rêve ...
Merci pour vos témoignages.
Bertrand


----------



## Alex6 (25 Mai 2006)

Ta question aurait certainement plus de succès dans le fil dédié à bootcamp.

Je n'ai ni macbook pro ni macbook mais j'ai un Imac Intel sur lequel j'ai installé windows via bootcamp à sa sortie.
Cela fonctionne comme windows, ni plus ni moins.
Quelques périphériques ne sont pas reconnus (isight notamment).

Windows exploite correctement les ressources de la machine et je n'ai pas eu de plantage (ne pas oublier d'installer un antivirus !)

J'ai pu jouer aux jeux récemment sortis sans aucun souci. Je pense qu'il en est de même sur les macbook pro.
Il suffit de respecter la procédure décrite par Apple (très simple) et ne pas oublier d'installer absolument une version avec le SP2, sinon effectivement ca plante. Il faut également installer les drivers fournis par Apple et ca roule.

Apparemment ce cd de drivers ne s'installe pas sur les macbook mais je suis persuadé qu'Apple ne va pas tarder à proposer une mise à jour du firmware / des drivers pour que tout fonctionne à merveille.


----------



## dersou (25 Mai 2006)

bonsoir
mon problème est résolu...En effet à chaque macintel son bootcamp!
Mon erreur a été de vouloir utiliser le bootcamp de mon mac mini sur le macbook.
Avec le nouveau bootcamp téléchargé sur le site apple tout va bien.


----------



## power-mat (25 Mai 2006)

juste pour dire que l'installation de XP sur mon macbook s'est déroulée sans aucun problème.
je comprends pas pourquoi tu dis que chaque mac a son bootcamp ?
sur le site d'apple il n'y a qu'un lien unique et ca marche tres bien chez tout le monde.


----------



## Alex6 (26 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment ce cd de drivers ne s'installe pas sur les macbook mais je suis persuadé qu'Apple ne va pas tarder à proposer une mise à jour du firmware / des drivers pour que tout fonctionne à merveille.



Petite correction.
Windows tourne bien sur les macbook. 
Les drivers s'installent correctement sur le macbook. Le problème rencontré provenait de l'installation d'une mauvaise version de bootcamp (bootcamp pour mac mini au lieu de bootcamp pour macbook)


----------



## dersou (26 Mai 2006)

maintenant sur la page de téléchargement de boot camp en plus de l'adresse email on demande le type de macintel utilisé.
http://www.apple.com/macosx/bootcamp/publicbeta.html
Ce qui me fait penser que les drivers pour windows sont spécifiques à chaque machine


----------



## power-mat (26 Mai 2006)

dersou a dit:
			
		

> maintenant sur la page de téléchargement de boot camp en plus de l'adresse email on demande le type de macintel utilisé.
> http://www.apple.com/macosx/bootcamp/publicbeta.html
> Ce qui me fait penser que les drivers pour windows sont spécifiques à chaque machine


bien sur que les drivers pour windows dépendent de la machine et du matériel interne.

mais je pense que c'est bootcamp qui détermine les drivers a graver, en fonction du mac sur lequel il est installé.


----------



## Toumak (26 Mai 2006)

ça m'étonnerait qu'apple se soit amusée à faire des bootcamp différents pour chaque machine
à mon avis, tous les bootcamp téléchargés sont les mêmes et ils reconnaissent la machine sur laquelle nous sommes pour graver les drivers appropriés


----------



## bertrand (26 Mai 2006)

Un portable Mac avec windows c'est la magie, le summum, la synthèse. A la maison, 2 ordinateurs, un mac et un pc, c'est logique. Mais en déplacement on était nombreux à attendre cette solution pour combler toutes les lacunes d'Apple mais profiter aussi de toutes ses supériorités en hardware et softs de créations. Et oui windows est incontournable dans bien des situations !
Mais le rêve est-il vraiment devenu réalité ? Quels possesseurs de macbook ou macbook utilisent correctement XP et des applis PC ? Lesquelles ? Dans quelles conditions ?
Est-ce que ça marche mal ? Vaut-il mieux prendre un second portable PC ?
Merci pour vos témoignages.
Bertrand


----------



## M@cni@c (26 Mai 2006)

dhromz a dit:
			
		

> ça m'étonnerait qu'apple se soit amusée à faire des bootcamp différents pour chaque machine
> à mon avis, tous les bootcamp téléchargés sont les mêmes et ils reconnaissent la machine sur laquelle nous sommes pour graver les drivers appropriés


Salut les bootcampusers!! (bientot a mon tour )
Oui je suis entiérement d'accord avec toi !
C'est obligé qu'il soit tous les mémes vu que sur mac mini ou sur iMac ... etc l'iSight n'est pas prise en compte  , de méme il est possible de cocher toutes les cases ce qui revien au méme que d'en cocher une seule !!  Il doit surement sagir d'un "sondage" indirect pour savoir ou en est a peu prés le succès de boot camp en fonction des machines...:hein:


Cordialement

 ps : si bien ils viennent de le mettre a jour,  dc  on s'en tape


----------



## fredintosh (26 Mai 2006)

dersou a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir
> mon problème est résolu...En effet à chaque macintel son bootcamp!
> Mon erreur a été de vouloir utiliser le bootcamp de mon mac mini sur le macbook.
> Avec le nouveau bootcamp téléchargé sur le site apple tout va bien.


C'est peut-être tout simplement parce que le Bootcamp téléchargeable actuellement inclut aussi le MacBook, ce qui n'était pas le cas lorsque tu l'avais téléchargé pour ton MacMini.

Il n'y a donc pas forcément un Bootcamp spécifique à chaque machine, mais plutôt un seul Bootcamp plus complet aujourd'hui qu'auparavant, non ?


----------



## dersou (26 Mai 2006)

Conclusion de tout ça il vaut mieux télécharger bootcamp à partir de l'ordi où l'on veut installer windows plutôt que bêtement pour gagner du temps réutiliser le cd des drivers déjà gravé pour un autre macintel comme j'ai faitl.
Seul problème avec windows sur macbook (et macbook pro je crois aussi) l'isight n'est pas supporté.Elle est reconnue comme un camescope ou appareil photo,mais essayer de la lancer et c'est le plantage assuré.
Il m'a fallu aussi un certain temps pour comprendre pourquoi msn faisait tout planter aussi.
Au lancement il semblerait que msn cherche à lancer l'isight et fasse ainsi tout planter.
Heureusement on peut configurer msn pour éviter ça.
A bientôt pour d'autres problème.


----------



## bertrand (27 Mai 2006)

Merci beaucoup pour tes réponses Alex6. J'ai posté où je le sentais, je ne cherche pas du "succès" mais vraiment des infos et du vécu, mais je connais la rudesse des modérateurs qui te virent comme un malpropre quand tu ne te gares pas là où il faut ...
 J'ai vraiment besoin d'un portable neuf et puissant. J'hésite entre un powerbook G4 ancienne génération et macbook pro ou pas. Mais on entend sur ces derniers tout et son contraire, tous les sons de cloche. C'est pour ça que j'attendais beaucoup de ce forum, peut-être trop... Les mecs qui ont reçu leur macbook papotent sur l'épaisseur du boitier, sur les touches du clavier, sur la petite lampe de l'alim etc ... et laissent les vraies questions :
 - Est-ce que les grandes applications encore non mises à jour (Xpress, Photoshop, Première, Office ...) marchent bien/mal , plus vite/moins vite, avec rosetta, que sur un powerbook ou mac G4 ?
 - Est-ce que windows s'installe et fonctionne sur un macbook bien/mal et peut-être même beaucoup plus mal que sur une merde de PC de base à 350  ?
 - Est-que les macbooks avec leur surchauffe, leurs bruits de casserole, leurs problèmes de  batteries  et autres joyeusetés dont on entend les échos sur les forums et dans la presse Mac sont physiquement des machines bonnes/mauvaises/pas encore abouties.

 Je crois qu'il faut appeler un chat un chat. J'ai eu 8 macs. Des bons (mon PBook pismo) des nuls à chier ((mon Pbook 150) des moyens (mon pMac 7600) des excellentissimes (mon macmini superdrive). Si les macbooks et leur "5 fois plus vite !", et leur "windows pour le même prix !" c'est de la daube , dites-le !!!!!!! avant qu'on gaspille notre pognon!!!
 Bertrand


----------



## Merlooz (27 Mai 2006)

Bonjours à tous 

Bon alors juste pour vous dire, Oblivion ca tourne nichel sous Bootcamp 

1/ il y a une lumière rouge qui sort du port ecouteur (celui avec le casque) a gauche de mon mbp, et apparement les deux ports sont inactifs (ca ne fonctionne pas quand je branches des écouteurs)

2/ Comment baisser le son au clavier ?

3/ Comment faire Supp ? car Ctrl Alt Suppr nécessaire :s c'est que windows après tout


Merci tous !!


----------



## MiKo (27 Mai 2006)

Personnellement, je viens d'acquérir un macbook pro! Mis à part qu'il peut un peu patauger si on lance plusieurs grosses applications en même temps quand on a que 512 mo de RAM (ce qui était à attendre  ), cet ordinateur me satisfait pleinement !

Pour te répondre, les applications intel tournent au poil mais il n y en a encore que peu! Les applications rosetta de même mais elles nécessitent au moins 1 go de ram pour les plus puissantes.

Windows tourne très bien sur mon macbook pro, autant au niveau graphique (testé avec doom 3 :rateau: ) qu'au niveau système!

Je pense qu'avec le macbook on peut s'attendre au même résultat à part au niveau vidéo car la carte vidéo du macbook m'a l air d'être une catastrophe!!!

PS : Je me sers de mon macbook pro en dual screen avec mac OS X et windows et ça démooooooonte!!!! :rateau: 

sur ce mes salutations macgénémartiens!


----------



## bertrand (28 Mai 2006)

Merci beaucoup Miko de Meaux ! Je viens de découvrir ce matin avec le décalage horaire de 10h ton message. Voilà vraiment le genre de témoignage que j'attends, que pas mal de gens en instance d'achat de ces modèles très nouveaux attendent je pense. Dans une île si petite, éloignée et chère comme la Calédonie, il vaut mieux ne pas trop se tromper de modèle.
Je t'avoue que j'étais prêt à me commander un powerbook G4 si on pouvait encore en trouver à Paris (le sais-tu?) car j'étais pas mal dégoûté par les commentaires sur macgé. Mais j'ai aussi envie de me tourner vers l'avenir ! Attendre l'essuyage des plâtres ?
Ton post me remonte un peu le moral.
Merci encore.
Salutations Pacifiques,
Bertrand


----------



## cruiser (28 Mai 2006)

Je confirme. Je possède un Mac Book pro depuis Presque 2 mois. aucun problème.
J'ai installé windows sans problème qui ne me sert que pour me connecter à des sites qui ne reconnaissent pas bien les mac (hélas, il y en a beaucoup).

Il y a pas lieu d'hésiter avec un G4...


----------



## dersou (28 Mai 2006)

Bonjour
Pour configurer le clavier pour windows il y a tout sur ce site(déjà cité ici je crois au début de boot camp)
http://www.spacetitox.info/index.html


----------



## emy648 (29 Mai 2006)

Je me pose une petite question... J'aimerais installer windows sur mon macbook pour l'une ou l'autre tâche. Seulement ma licence windows xp actuelle est visible inséparable du portable sur lequel elle est installée. Donc, je devrai m'en séparer en même temps que l'ordi. Je n'ai pas envie d'acheter une nouvelle licence dans l'immédiat, surtout que je ne vais plus des masses utiliser windows. 

*J'en viens à ma question*: J'ai une vieille version de windows 98 que je peux "upgrader" (ou updater ...je ne sais pas si c'est le terme exacte) pour en faire un windows xp via un code recu de manière on ne peut plus légale. Mais est-il possible d'installer au départ une version de windows 98 via bootcamp? Ou requiert il immédiatement l'installation de windows xp?

_*Encore une question:*_ lorsque je recevrai mon macbook, devrai-je directement procéder à la partition de mon DD pour installer bootcamp? Ou je peux le faire quand je veux?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## tib51 (29 Mai 2006)

Alors
1/ Je ne crois pas que cela fonctionnera. Il faut un cd d'installation winXP SP2 et rien d'autre.

2/ Evidemment, tu partitionneras quand tu voudras installer bootcamp. Ce n'est pas necessaire de le faire avant, je dirai même qu'il est préférable de ne pas le faire avant et d'utiliser bootcamp pour partitionner ton disque dur, car dans ce cas tu pourras réunir tes partitions automatiquement si tu décides de supprimer windows.
De toutes façon pour partitionner dans le but d'utiliser bootcamp, je ne crois pas que ce soit conseillé d'utiliser l'utilitaire de disque, il vaut mieux le faire directement via bootcamp.


----------



## emy648 (29 Mai 2006)

tib51 a dit:
			
		

> Alors
> 1/ Je ne crois pas que cela fonctionnera. Il faut un cd d'installation winXP SP2 et rien d'autre.
> 
> 2/ Evidemment, tu partitionneras quand tu voudras installer bootcamp. Ce n'est pas necessaire de le faire avant, je dirai même qu'il est préférable de ne pas le faire avant et d'utiliser bootcamp pour partitionner ton disque dur, car dans ce cas tu pourras réunir tes partitions automatiquement si tu décides de supprimer windows.
> *De toutes façon pour partitionner dans le but d'utiliser bootcamp, je ne crois pas que ce soit conseillé d'utiliser l'utilitaire de disque, il vaut mieux le faire directement via bootcamp*.


 
oui je crois que je vois ce que tu veux dire! C'est moi qui ne ne m'exprime pas clairement...mais je dois dire que tout ca reste un peu abstrait pour moi! Je suis légerement bouchée point de vue informatique. 

Est-ce qu'il est expliqué quelque part comment faire fonctionner bootcamp, puis mettre windows etc?


----------



## DarKOrange (29 Mai 2006)

http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/bootcamp/


----------



## emy648 (30 Mai 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/bootcamp/


 
merci!


----------



## iKass (31 Mai 2006)

J'ai un problème lors de l'installation, c'est que mon clavier n'a pas l'air d'être pris en compte 
Lorsque j'arrive sur l'écran d'installation avec "appuyer sur entree pour continuer" et bien là impossible ! j'ai branché un clavier en USB et ça n'a rien changé.
Quequ'un a eu ce problème?

edit: je possède un MacBook


----------



## Machisdabor (1 Juin 2006)

voilà une tite vidéo bien sympa pour qui souhaite se faire une idée de l'install de bootcamp http://www.macosx86.net/open/imgnews/bcp.mov

Pour ce qui est de la mise à jour du firmware il me semble que lors du premier démarrage il soit inclus dans les dernières mises à jour (firmware intel)??? à vérifier...


----------



## sebio50 (2 Juin 2006)

slt,

J'ai lu sur un forum de Macplus, qu''avec Bootcamp,
 XP gerait mal les ventilateurs et  du coup cela chauffait serieux ...
Quand est il ? :mouais:


----------



## Toumak (2 Juin 2006)

il n'en est rien
je dirait même qu'ils tournent un peu plus vite que sous osx
donc tu n'as aucun soucis à te faire
mon imac est très silencieux et ne chauffe pas
que ce soit sous xp ou osx


----------



## Lamar (4 Juin 2006)

Salut à tous

Question bête (désolé) : où peut-on trouver boot camp pour macbook ?


----------



## Lamar (4 Juin 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous
> 
> Question bête (désolé) : où peut-on trouver boot camp pour macbook ?



Effectivement, c'était une question bête, la réponse se trouve dans la video proposée par machisdabor (merci à lui). Il suffit de taper boot camp dans la fenêtre "rechercher" sur la page d'accueil de l'AS.
Je vais essayer boot camp.
Je pars pour le monde ténébreux et semé d'embûches de Windows, si je ne suis pas de retour dans trois jours, lancez une expédition de secours. Merci.


----------



## dersou (5 Juin 2006)

Bonjour
Je viens de faire une "découverte" étrange:
Quand je suis sous windows avec mon macbook j'ai observé une petite lumière rouge au fin fond de la sortie son.Mais rien d'allumé quand je suis sous mac.
C'est grave docteur?


----------



## Toumak (5 Juin 2006)

non c'est rien
je pense mais j'en suis pas sur- dites moi si je me trompe- mais la sortie son est optique
c'est pour ça qu'il y a cette loupiotte rouge, c'est un rayon lazer
alors pq c'est allumé sous xp en permanence et pas sous osx, aucune idée
mais c'est pa bien grave


----------



## arnaudg (6 Juin 2006)

> LA sortie vidéo fonctionne t elle sur un MBP+WIn XP?


Ah cette question m'interesse également pour le MacBook. Notamment le fait de brancher un video projecteur et qu'il fonctionne bien aussi bien sous osx que windows

Merci d'avance


----------



## ickis (6 Juin 2006)

Bonjour.

Je souhaite utiliser du matos de musique (Final Scratch) compatible XP/ibook mais incompatible avec les processeurs intels core duo. Donc pour utiliser ce matos sur Macbook, je souhaite utiliser bootcamp & XP sur mac. 
Ce matos est constituté de hardware (qui se branche sur le port firewire) et de software (Trackor dj studio pour les connaisseurs).


Cependant un bêta testeur de la chose m'a informé que l'utilisation de ce matos sur macbook posait des problémes et que pour les résoudre il fallait:

 - une autre carte son en USB

- une carte expresscard pour firewire car on me dit qu' XP attribue le même IRQ au HD & au port firewire donc il devient inutilisable


Est ce que ces problélmes sont de simples problémes d'installation/configuration de bootcamp/XP et peuvent donc être résolus indépendament de l'incompatibilité des macbook avec FinalScratch ?

(en gros, est  ce que les problémes de carte son & de firewire sous XP/bootcamp sont courrants et solubles ou est ce qu'ils sont propres à l'utilisation de FinalScratch et demandent donc réélement une 2nd carte son & une carte firewire).

merci


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Juin 2006)

ickis a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> 
> Je souhaite utiliser du matos de musique (Final Scratch) compatible XP/ibook mais incompatible avec les processeurs intels core duo. Donc pour utiliser ce matos sur Macbook, je souhaite utiliser bootcamp & XP sur mac.
> Ce matos est constituté de hardware (qui se branche sur le port firewire) et de software (Trackor dj studio pour les connaisseurs).
> ...




Je resterais moi sur ma décision de prendre un MacBook, car plus t'attend et plus les MacBook sont puissants et ton iBook obsolète, alors il faut vraiment te poser la question de savoir si t'en a vraiment besoin de ce soft et si à la limite tu n'achètes un Mac que pour ce soft.

Si tu en as vraiment un besoin urgentet si ce n'est pas pour faire des projets de fou qui demande de la ressource de taré, alors prend un iBook pourquoi pas mais le moins cher possible. Parce que pour ma part je trouve qu'acheté un iBook à 700  je trouve que ca vaut pas le coup alors que pour 300  de plus t'as une bête de course. 

Si tu peux attendre encore un peu, prends un MAcBook et fait le tourner sur Windows XP en attendant avec parallels workstation ou BootCamp. Je sais que tu t'es tourné vers le Mac parce que ton soft était trop mal géré sur Windaube, mais au moins t'auras une excellente machine. De plus je ne pense pas que ton soft mette du temps à arriver, si elle est très utilisé.
Remarque la suite Adobe est l'une des plus utilisé mais aussi l'une des plus attendu .

Donc voilà réfléchis vraiment bien car une fois que tu auras un iBook il va être très difficile de le revendre ne serait ce qu' à 600  enfin moi ce que je dis :rateau:.

Pour finir je reste donc sur mon choix de prendre un MacBook maintenant ou d'attendre (mais c'est plus une question de MAJ des config du MacBook). 

Rhalala l'informatique nous en fait bavé hein ?? 

Bon choix


----------



## ickis (8 Juin 2006)

ou j'ai rien compris ou tu as répondu a coté de la plaque...


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Juin 2006)

ickis a dit:
			
		

> ou j'ai rien compris ou tu as répondu a coté de la plaque...


Ah bah oui mais si tu changes de problématique entre deux topics ça va pas le faire :rateau:


----------



## feut (9 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec la mise en veille sous windows avec mon macbook pro, le m'explique :

Sur os X, ordinateur allumé, lorque que je ferme l'ecran il se met automatiquement en veille. Là pas de souci.

Par contre sur windows, lorqueque ferme l'ecran ou que le fait Demarrer -> arreter -> mettre en veille et que je ferme l'ecran. Et bien la l'ecran reste allumer ou se rallume.
Je suis obliger d'eteindre l'ordinateur quand je le transport.

Je voudrai savoir d'autre personne on le même type de problème ou si c'est un probleme avec mon windows.

Merci de vos réponse.


----------



## SoniK (9 Juin 2006)

Hum, salut tout le monde. Je me retrouve un peu comme un con après avoir installé XP parce que je ne sais pas sur quelle touche il faut appuyer au démarrage pour lancer le choix de l'OS a lancer. Du coup ca boot tout le temps sous xp, c'est moche quand meme...
J'ai essayer de chercher vite fait et sur le pdf anglais ils disent d'appuyer sur la touche option, mais ****** c'est laquelle la touche option ???
Bon désolé pour cette question mais la ca commence a me gonfler un peu...
Merci d'avance


----------



## SoniK (9 Juin 2006)

C'est bon j'ai trouvé merci quand même


----------



## tib51 (10 Juin 2006)

Euh, t'avais la réponse dans la vidéo....
Dans les préférences système de Mac Os X, comme dans le panneau de configuration de windows XP, tu peux choisir le disque (et donc l'os) de démarrage.
Sinon, la touche option, ben tu l'as vu maintenant, mais je le dis pour ceux qui auraient le même problème, c'est la touche alt.


----------



## @ybee (15 Juin 2006)

Bon ben perso si je lance l'Assistant Boot Camp sur mon tout nouveau MacBook noir, il me dit:



> Boot Camp Assistant can not be used.
> You must update your system software before using this setup assistant.



Il me semble cependant que mon MacBook est à jour (je viens de le recevoir et j'ai fait toutes les mises à jour possibles) ...
Je n'ai pas fait de mise à jour FirmWare, tout simplement parce qu'il n'y en a pas pour MacBook ...


Une idée ??


----------



## shampoovictim (17 Juin 2006)

j'ai installé Boot Camp dès que j'ai reçu mon Macbook, RAS, tout est allé comme sur des roulettes, les seuls points noirs sont les 512 de ram trop short, la prise Line in qui ne fonctionne qu'avec des sources amplifiées, la iSight et le micro interne pas encore pris en charge.
Sinon, les jeux et tout ça, ça fonctionne du tonerre. vivement une mise a jour avec tous les périphériques gérés (même si je soupçonne Apple de les inclure uniquement dans le Boot Camp de Panther ...)


----------



## @ybee (18 Juin 2006)

Pffffffffff j'aimerais quand même bien y arriver moi, moi il veut vraiment pas fonctionner en wifi


----------



## Dj-Brabus (18 Juin 2006)

salut,

pour la mise en veille sous windows c'est co sous mac os X ! 
tu refermes l'ecran et il se met en veille tout seul co un grand ! 
qd tu reouvres l'ecran il t'affiche le menu de choix d'utilisateurs et tous tes programmes en cours sont toujours ouvert


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Juin 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Windows exploite correctement les ressources de la machine et je n'ai pas eu de plantage (ne pas oublier d'installer un antivirus !)
> 
> .


et peut on eviter d'avoir à mettre un antivirus ? peut on en ce cas interdire à windows de se connecter via le net ; et reserver cela à macosx..?


----------



## @ybee (18 Juin 2006)

TROUVÉ:

Windows est strict sur les clés WEP, et une clé Airport de 5 caractères en WEP 128bits il n'en veut pas... Maintenant c'est réglé...


----------



## HERMES (19 Juin 2006)

Bonjour
J'ai un MacBookPro. J'ai besoin occasionnellement (heureusement) de travailler sous XP et j'ai voulu l'installer par l'assistant BootCamp. J'ai fait la mise à jour du Firmware et l'acquisition de XP.
J'ai commencé le lancement de l'assistant BootCamp mais j'ai du interrompre car j'avais oublié les CDROM vierge pour graver les drivers.

Lorsque j'ai voulu reprendre BootCamp, j'ai un message me disant de mettre à jour le FirmWare. Lorsque je veux mettre à jour le FirmWare, je reçois le message m'indiquant que ce n'est pas nécessaire.

Comment sortir de ce cercle infernal

Merci


----------



## Jnilou (19 Juin 2006)

J'aimerai installer Boot camp sur un Macbook pro et pour éviter de faire des bétises j'ai bien lu la documentation fournie par Apple. Cependant j'ai un petit doute concernant le firmware. Dans la documentation on peut lire :

Aller sur www.apple.com/support/downloads/

Chercher l'update du firmware de votre ordinateur.

Si je vais sur la page, pour le Macbook Pro on trouve ceci :

MacBook Pro SMC Firmware Update datant du 16/05/06.

Rien ne dit quel est la version de ce firmware ?

Si je vais dans les paramètres de mon Macbook Pro je trouve les informations de version suivantes :

Version SMC :	1.2f10

Sachant que j'ai acquis mon MBP le 13/06/06 est-ce que ma version est à jour ou pas ? Y-a-t-il un risque de lancer l'installation de l'update pour savoir si ma version est à jour ou pas ?


----------



## DarKOrange (21 Juin 2006)

Aucun risque si ton MB est à jour le programme d'installation te le dira...


----------



## arnaudg (21 Juin 2006)

Fais nous part de tes impressions sur bootcamp après


----------



## Tuncurry (23 Juin 2006)

Bon, J'ai installé BootCamp et Windows XP Home Edition en SP2 !

Tout d'abord, il faut souligner que la procédure d'install de BootCamp est hyper simple et conviviale. On suit les messages d'install et tout se passe parfaitement. 

Pour ma part, pas eu besoin de mettre à jour quoi que ce soit sur mon MacBook (_MB Blanc 2Ghz 512 Mo Ram - 60 Go DD_), manifestement le Firware est à jour. Faut dire que j'ai achété le MacBook début juin 06...

J'ai aussi essayé l'annulation qui est hyper simple et automatique; On relance BootCamp et hop on se retrouve avec un seul OS... Nickel !

J'ai finalement fait l'install de XP sur une partition FAT32 de 15 Go. J'avais fait ca la première fois en NTFS mais je trouve handicapant de passer par des disques externes pour échanger des fichiers entre OSX et XP puisque OSX ne sait pas écrire sur du NTFS et que XP ne voit pas la partition du Mac. On verra à l'usage si c'est moins stable ou moins secure...

Après avoir installé quelques Applis spécifiques ou génériques (Office), je constate que ca marche très correctement, mais sans plus. J'ai pas fait de test benchmark mais à processeur quasi égal (sur mon sony portable de bureau en 1.83 mais avec 1Go de Ram), j'ai l'impression que le PC est plus véloce. Idem pour l'affichage de la carte graphique assez limitée. Comme on le sait maintenant, la RAM de 512 Mo est insuffisante et je compte passer cette semaine à 2Go de Ram. Je vous dirais ce que ca change.

Coté Drivers, la procédure sous BootCamp s'est passée facilement. L'install se fait seule. Je suis revenu 2 fois sur l'install BlueTooth mais ca me le fait à chaque fois. Reste que certains périphériques ne sont pas reconnus mais impossible de savoir quoi (à part l'isight Cam). 

Il me trouve en "non géré" : 1 PCI Device, 1 USB Device et 2 Périphériques inconnus... Quelqu'un sait  il ce que c'est et si on peut bidouiller avec d'autres drivers ???

Coté disques, j'ai alloué une partition de 15 GO et en réel cela me donne une partition C: de 14,57Go en FAT32 avec un peu plus de 2 Go pris par Windows XP.
EN revanche je ne sais pas pourquoi le disque interne est partitionné en 4 (Les 2 partitions principales OSX et XP¨, ça c'est normal) + une partition de protection GPT de 200 Mo et une autre de 128 Mo non allouée. Ca doit servir aux systèmes mais Quelqu'un en connait les raisons ????

L'install du Wifi s'est faite simplement et il reconnait mon réseau Linksys et l'accès à Internet est fluide.
Coté réseau, tout fonctionne bien aussi. J'ai accès à mon reseau local interne rapidement.

L'enregistrement et les mises à jour Windows se font comme sur PC : RAS

Les applis fonctionnent bien. J'ai pas installé bcp de choses car évidemment je ne compte pas duppliquer mon environnement de travail mais pour l'instant je ne rencontre aucun problème.

J'ai quand même un soucis avec les équivalents clavier. Par exemple, comment faire le clic droit avec le TrackPad ? Enfin des trucs bien classiques qui doivent déjà être inscrits quelque part dans ces Forums.. Je suis quand même preneur d'une info complémentaire et redondante ici....  Comme tout le monde, j'ai essayé de lancer la webcam intégrée et j'ai eu le même écran bleu de plantage... bon... Vivement qu'Apple nous sorte un driver car cette cam est vraiment pratique...

Coté jeux, je l'ai déjà écrit ailleurs mais sur MacBook, faut oublier complétement et franchement je trouve ca bien dommage quand même....

Pas de soucis non plus sur le branchement de divers périphériques notamment Disques Durs. Tout est reconnu...

Pas encore joué de vidéos donc pas d'avis sur la fluidité pour le moment mais bon, ca je compte le faire sous OSX plutôt...

Coté inconvénients, je reviendrais sur la config machine quand même: Deux ports USB je trouve ca peu, le disque dur de 60 Go me semble un peu limite en cas de deux OS, et évidemment il faut monter la Ram.

Sous Windows, la prise casque est éclairée comme une sortie optique. C'est normal il parait et j'ai vu passer une manip pour l'enlever si ca gène mais sais plus où...

Point plus inquiétant : le MacBook chauffe pas mal (surtout sous le clavier, en haut à gauche ) Faut il craindre une usure ? un risque de surchauffe en été en fonctionnement extérieur ? une alteration de la coque ? Déjà l'écran me semble fragile et le clavier s'encrasse vite... A VOIR....

Pas essayé le verrouillage du portable avec les attaches. Je suppose que c'est standard.
pas non plus l'affichage externe ni le modem externe sous windows (quid des drivers??)

Voilà. LAST BUT NOT LEAST : J'ai essayé d'installer VISTA (version beta2)

Ahahaha je vous imagine déjà chercher les résultats....

Et bien :

- En install directe sous BootCamp, le DVD d'install de Vista n'est pas reconnu (comme ça c'est simple)

- En mise à jour depuis XP, ca fonctionne... Le process d'install se lance et l'install commence...

Jusqu'au premier Boot nécessaire (environ 40% de l'install)... Il boote et ensuite... plouf ! il ne reconnait pas l'OS. Un joli message d'erreur sous fond noir nous propose tout un tas d'option smais rien ne marche. Chez moi ca n'a pas l'air de fonctionner du tout. Dommage.... :rateau: .. Dans ce cas, il faut évidemment supprimer la partition Windows et se retaper toute l'install, ce que j'ai fait...

Dernière suggestion : Serait il possible de regrouper quelque part en un post toutes les astuces et patches ou adresses permettant de mieux s'en sortir avec XP sur McBook ? (genre le mapping des touches, les softs et matériels qui marchent pas, etc...)

Bonne soirée

Tuncurry


----------



## Mythe Errant (27 Juin 2006)

Bonjour, 

comment faire pour que le clavier soit adapté au mac sur Windows et comment régler le pad, les clics droit et gauche.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## er_mouloud (29 Juin 2006)

J'ai voulu desinstaller windows par l'assistant de bootcamp aujourdhui et voici que je ne peux plus d&#233;marrer sur mon osx. Pourtant en faisant un fsck -y, tout va bien, tout comme lorsque j'utilise l'utilitaire de disque du cd d'installation. Quelqu'un connait-il ce probl&#234;me?

J'esp&#232;re que vous pourrai m'aider. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## House M.D. (2 Juillet 2006)

MiKo a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'avec le macbook on peut s'attendre au même résultat à part au niveau vidéo car la carte vidéo du macbook m'a l air d'être une catastrophe!!!




Utilisant un MacBook noir avec 1 Go de RAM, je peux t'assurer qu'elle n'est en rien désastreuse, Flight Simulator 2004, Need For Speed Underground 2 ou encore GTA Vice City fonctionnent parfaitement avec les graphismes à fond


----------



## arnaudg (3 Juillet 2006)

meme si nous savons déjà que le macbook n'est pas une machine pour jouer, les titres que tu évoques sont déjà pas mal


----------



## Yémen (9 Juillet 2006)

Je cherche bootcamp, qquelqu'un a un lien ? Merçi
ou parallel, j'ai pas réussi à l'installer, k'ai peut etre pas la bonne version?


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Juillet 2006)

Salut,

Bootcamp c'est ici et Parallels c'est là.


----------



## elsewerisbetter123 (17 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour!

Etant ds limpossibilité dactiver ma version cd de windows (je ne trouve plus le serial et aucun serial trouvé sur le net ne correspond), jessaie de telecharger un windows xp sp2 pr linstaller sur mon macbook.
Est il possible dutiliser une image disc iso avec boot camp?

et une fois installé, comment fait on pour que le clic tactile soit reconnu? 

Merci :rose:


----------



## DarKOrange (18 Juillet 2006)

Désolé mais tu ne trouveras pas de réponses ici... Il fallait garder précieusement ton numéro de série...


----------



## Procyon24 (19 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour, je suis tout à fait neuf sur Mac (trois semaines), depuis que j'ai craqué pour un MacBook (60GO, 1,83 Ghrtz)
Mon problème principal est que ayant installé WXP avec Boot camp, je m'aperçois que les deux horloges sont non seulement désynchronisées, mais affichent une mauvaise heure toutes les deux, malgré les réglages et l'alignement sur horloge réseau! Ca se passe à chaque passage d'un système à l'autre. L'horloge se dérègle de deux heures (en plus pour OSX et en moins pour XP!!)
Résultat, du moins je crois que c'est la source du problème, mon encyclopédie Universalis, pour PC, refuse de s'installer (on me réclame le disque d'identification, anormal en soi, puisque je devrais bénéficer de 45 jours pour une première installation), mais ce disque lui-même ne fonctionne plus (message comme quoi la licence aurait expiré). Comme la sécurité, paraît-il est en rapport avec l'horloge, je me demande.
Bref, si quelqu'un pouvait me conseiller ce serait super.

Sinon, le bouton du trackpad fait un drôle de clic depuis quelques jours, un peu comme un coup porté sur du verre. Normal? Inquiétant?
Bouton droit avec ce trackpad, est-ce possible?
J'ai aussi la petite lumière rouge sous PC, et la touche F6 s'allume et s'éteint inopinément....


----------



## DarKOrange (19 Juillet 2006)

Salut et bienvenue sur MacG 

Question d&#233;j&#224; pos&#233;e ici  pour l'outil de recherche c'est ici 

Pour la deuxi&#232;me partie de ta question je te conseille de la poser dans le forum "Mac Portables"


----------



## lithium (28 Juillet 2006)

bonsoir, 
Je suis un peu dans la M.... J'ai installé boot camp, gravé le cd de drivers et fais la partition, jusque là tout est ok (forcement on est encore sous mac os).
Par contre là ou je bloque du moins mon macbook c'est lors de l'installe d'XP qd on me demande de te$aper ENTREE pour continuer, R pour réparer ou F3 pour quitter , il m'est impossible de taper quoique ce soit.
Et le pb est que je ne veux pas stopper ma machine comme ca en plein debut d'installe.
Comment faire????

Please help me.
Par avance merci.


----------



## xao85 (28 Juillet 2006)

Ralalala quelle idée dinstallé windob....  
Je sui vraiment désolé de pas pouvoir taider, mais vu que je lai jamais fait... J'espère quun MacGéen va venir à ton secour!


----------



## lithium (28 Juillet 2006)

oui je l'espere fortement aussi, car mon macbook est tout neuf de ce matin et deja down.. 
J'ai u beau cherchez sur le net et pas de reponses à mon problème et pourant je ne suis pas le seul.


----------



## Frodon (29 Juillet 2006)

lithium a dit:
			
		

> oui je l'espere fortement aussi, car mon macbook est tout neuf de ce matin et deja down..
> J'ai u beau cherchez sur le net et pas de reponses à mon problème et pourant je ne suis pas le seul.



Reset la PRAM (voir site Apple pour la procédure) et réessaies.

Alternativement, tu peux essayer avec un clavier externe.


----------



## lithium (29 Juillet 2006)

Pour le clavier externe deja fait et rien pas d'amelioration, par contre pour le reset de la PRAM(c'est quoi ca?) je vais regarder ca ce week end.
Merci.


----------



## Gringo (30 Juillet 2006)

Salut à tous !


Juste une petite question avant de me lancer dans bootcamp... Est-il possible de revenir en arrière, donc désinstaller windows et supprimer la partition du disque dur, si jamais je ne suis pas emballé ? Je pose cette question, car si j'installe windows maintenant, c'est plus par curiosité que par réel besoin...

Merci


----------



## Gringo (30 Juillet 2006)

Je réponds à ma question .... OUI !!!  
Ca m'apprendra à pas lire les modes d'emploi...


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Juillet 2006)

Windows p&#232;se combien ?


----------



## Gringo (30 Juillet 2006)

Les recommendations d'apple préconisent d'avoir un espace libre minimum de 10go... mais je ne sais pas te dire combien pèse précisément windows

Bon entretemps, j'ai un autre problème,  l'assistant bootcamp refuse de s'ouvrir, car ma machine n'est pas mise a jour... Pourtant, j'ai OsX 10.4.7. et j'ai mon firmware à jour (par acquis de conscience j'ai télécharger le dernier firmware et j'ai un message comme quoi l'update a déjà été faite) je précise que j'ai bien téléchargé bootcamp pour MBP... voilà voilà

Merci !


----------



## Toumak (30 Juillet 2006)

ça dépend de la version
ya des xp avec bcp de truc ki servent à rien et d'autres avec le minimum
moi j'ai une version avec le min et ça prend un peu plus de 2go


----------



## HImac in touch (31 Juillet 2006)

Juste pour jouer mon chieur pour une fois je vous conseille, PArallels Desktop   qui est ausssi bien et ne nécessite aucun Boot, voilà


----------



## duonggia (31 Juillet 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour jouer mon chieur pour une fois je vous conseille, PArallels Desktop   qui est ausssi bien et ne nécessite aucun Boot, voilà


Bonjour,
Je suis un Newbie sur mon IMAC.
J'ai installl&#233; boot camp mais il n'arrive pas &#224; partager le DD ?
Pourquoi et comment je dois fair pour continuer ?
Merci de tous les renseignements


----------



## lithium (31 Juillet 2006)

je confirme qd a l'utilisation de paralells, j'ai u le problème du clavier non reconu lors de l'installation d'XP avec bootcamp, alors qu'avec paralells aucun soucis et malgres mes 512 de ram (256 osX et 256 XP) tout semble tourner corectement.

Maintenant reste a voir le problème d'ajout de periphériques usb sous xp.


----------



## Original-VLM (31 Juillet 2006)

duonggia a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je suis un Newbie sur mon IMAC.
> J'ai installlé boot camp mais il n'arrive pas à partager le DD ?
> Pourquoi et comment je dois fair pour continuer ?
> Merci de tous les renseignements



Normallement, quand tu lances l'install de Boot Camp sous Mac OS, il te demande quelle taille veux tu allouer à ta partition Windows. Ensuite, une fois que tu as choisi, c'est Boot Camp (toujours sous Mac OS) qui va créer et partitionner ta partition Windows. 

Une fois que c'est fait tu n'as plus qu'a booter sur ton CD de Windows pour l'installer, comme tu l'aurais fait sous n'importe quel PC...

N'hésites pas si tu as des questions


----------



## duonggia (31 Juillet 2006)

Oui, il m'a demand&#233; " s&#233;lectionner un volume de destination...." et j'ai mis sur ma DD puis "continuer". Enfin " Le logiciel a &#233;t&#233; install&#233; avec succ&#232;s" - " Fermer" - C'est tout, rien d'autre continue. C'est bizare.
NB: OS X 10.4.7 existe - intel core bien s&#251;r


----------



## StJohnPerse (31 Juillet 2006)

dhromz a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend de la version
> ya des xp avec bcp de truc ki servent à rien et d'autres avec le minimum
> moi j'ai *une version avec le min* et ça prend un peu plus de 2go




C'est a dire exactement ?


----------



## Toumak (31 Juillet 2006)

dis moi si je me trompe mais comme tu le dis tu n'as fait qu'installer bootcamp
maintenant tu dois l'utiliser
il se trouve dans le dossier utilitaires du dossier applications


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Août 2006)

Et pour moi svp ?


----------



## HImac in touch (2 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Et pour moi svp ?




Euh bah pour toi un exemplaire gratuit de paralells Desktop   alors heureux ?? ^^


----------



## oohTONY (5 Août 2006)

Hello,
J'ai suivi un peu le topic et j'ai cru lire que le Clavier Bluetooth n'est pas reconnu lors de l'installation de XP sous Boot Camp. C'est juste, ou bien ça peu marcher ? 

Et sinon, si j'utilise un clavier PS2 de PC et que j'utilise un adaptateur PS2 vers USB cela marchera ? 

Merci de votre aide, je me renseigne un maximum avant de me lancer dans l'installation de XP


----------



## oohTONY (6 Août 2006)

UP pour ma question du dessus :
Le clavier Bluetooth est t-il reconnus lors de l'installation avec BOOT CAMP ? Et la souris Bluetooth ?  Et ma MX1000 en USB ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Toumak (6 Août 2006)

ça m'étonnerait bcp que le clavier bluetooth soirt reconnu durant l'installation d'xp
car aucun driver n'est encore installé
tu es obligé de passer par un clavieret souris usb


----------



## Toumak (6 Août 2006)

en fait je viens de lire dans un autre sujet que même un clavier branché en usb n'est pas reconnu lors de l'install
dsl mais j'en sais pas plus et peux pas t'aider pr le moment


----------



## Jorus35 (8 Août 2006)

Un clavier USB est censé fonctionner si tu as les bons drivers dans ton CD de XP (en gros pas de CD OEM ça marchera pas sauf si coup de chance)...
Pour ton clavier et ta souris en bluetooth, la seul solution serait une version unattended de Windows mais je ne suis même pas persuadé qu'il soit possible de s'en servir lors l'installation de windows donc à vérifier. Sinon pour le clavier USB, ça ne pose pas le moindre problème normalement.


----------



## Toumak (9 Août 2006)

merci pour ces précisions
j'y vois plus clair maintenant


----------



## tifflo (13 Août 2006)

er_mouloud a dit:
			
		

> J'ai voulu desinstaller windows par l'assistant de bootcamp aujourdhui et voici que je ne peux plus d&#233;marrer sur mon osx. Pourtant en faisant un fsck -y, tout va bien, tout comme lorsque j'utilise l'utilitaire de disque du cd d'installation. Quelqu'un connait-il ce probl&#234;me?
> 
> J'esp&#232;re que vous pourrai m'aider.
> 
> Merci d'avance.


salut, j'ai installé windows sur mon mac, et je n'arrive plus a lancer mac os. j'éspère que tu as pu trouver une solution a ton preoblème et que tu pourras m'aider, merci d'avance. voici mon mail, tifflo@hotmail.fr


----------



## er_mouloud (13 Août 2006)

d&#233;sol&#233;, je ne peux pas t'aider. J'ai du reformater mon disque dur.


----------



## duonggia (19 Août 2006)

Déjà utiliser Window sur MAC et maintenant je ne veux plus,car y a bcp de défaut, donc comment je peux revenir initial de Mac. C'est à dire effacer Window, regrouper les 2 partitions que bootcamp a fait.
Merci de tous vos réponses


----------



## Bigbenr (20 Août 2006)

duonggia a dit:
			
		

> Déjà utiliser Window sur MAC et maintenant je ne veux plus,car y a bcp de défaut, donc comment je peux revenir initial de Mac. C'est à dire effacer Window, regrouper les 2 partitions que bootcamp a fait.
> Merci de tous vos réponses



Bootcamp te permets également de faire ça. Pratique! Donc tu ouvres bootcamp et zou!


----------



## flotow (20 Août 2006)

Jorus35 a dit:
			
		

> Un clavier USB est censé fonctionner si tu as les bons drivers dans ton CD de XP (en gros pas de CD OEM ça marchera pas sauf si coup de chance)


Je vois pas le rapport entre la version 'normal', boite, et la version pas boite 'OEM, original equipment manufacturer'.
C'est la meme chose a l'exeption du package. Apres, si ce sont des CD Win, vendus, par exmple avec un Dell, c'est different, car Dell aura deja preparé le CD, avec ses drivers specifiques, mais ca, c'est pas OEM, c'est un CD Dell.
Donc, OEM=Version boite - la boite et les docs, etc


----------



## tib51 (20 Août 2006)

Je ne sais pas si il y a une différence matérielle mais il y a evidemment une différence légale!
La version OEM n'est faite QUE pour fonctionner avec le matériel acheté avec. Il est interdit d'utiliser un windows OEM avec un autre ordinateur que celui avec lequel tu as acheté ton windows. C'est le principe de la licence OEM: elle est moins chère que la version boite mais elle est affiliée à une machine.
J'ai même lu quelque part que si jamais tu achètes un ordi avec un windows oem, et que la carte mère de ton ordi cramait, tu n'as légalement pas le droit d'utiliser ton windows avec la nouvelle carte mère, il te faut le racheter.


----------



## flotow (20 Août 2006)

Il existe des version OEM full, sans ratachement particulier a un constructeur, c'est de ce type de version OEM dont je parle.
Pour ce qui est de cramer ta carte mere tu es protegé
Autrement, tu utilises beaucoup windows?


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Août 2006)

C'est quoi " OEM " ?


----------



## flotow (20 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi " OEM " ?


OEM=original equipment manufacturer
En gros, CD que le vendeur te package avec sa machine c'est pour ca que la plupart des CD OEM sont de marques (Dell/Futjistsu/etc)


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Août 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:
			
		

> OEM=original equipment manufacturer
> En gros, CD que le vendeur te package avec sa machine c'est pour ca que la plupart des CD OEM sont de marques (Dell/Futjistsu/etc)




Je connaissais pas ce que voulais dire les initiales , c tout


----------



## tib51 (20 Août 2006)

Non, non, je parlais des licences OEM que tu ach&#232;tes chez ton assembleur!

Si tu te fais ton ordinateur en achetant les pi&#232;ces chez le revendeur du bas de chez toi, tu peux acheter un windows OEM si tu l'ach&#232;tes en m&#234;me temps que ton ordinateur. Dans ce cas la licence est rattach&#233; &#224; je ne sais plus quel num&#233;ro de la carte m&#232;re de ton ordinateur.
Donc si tu changes de carte m&#232;re, ton windows n'est plus valide.... L&#233;galement.

C'est ce qui explique la diff&#233;rence de prix entre windows version boite et windows OEM: l'un est l&#233;galement installable sur n'importe quel ordinateur, l'autre est rattach&#233; &#224; un mat&#233;riel pr&#233;cis.

Maintenant d'un point de vue purement fonctionnel, tu peux tout &#224; fait installer ton windows OEM sur une autre machine, ce n'est tout simplement pas l&#233;gal.


----------



## cyrilo77 (21 Août 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

je viens de lire les 5 pages du forum, et comme je suis int&#233;ress&#233; par l'install de windaube (&#224; cause de ma femme qui a besoin d'installer 1 logiciel de langue !) je voudrais faire une synth&#232;se des points qui m'interessent pour savoir si j'ai juste.
Pour info, j'ai un M.B depuis quasiment 2 mois.

1. On peut installer Boot camp et Windows, apr&#232;s coup, on ne risque pas de perdre des donn&#233;es ?
2. La partition se fait automatiquement par Boot camp, selon les options qu'on d&#233;cide (taille...) ?
3. On peut toujours supprimer windows apr&#232;s coup, toujours au travers de Boot camp ?
4. C'est vraiment si simple de l'installer ?

Merci pour vos confirmations


----------



## tib51 (21 Août 2006)

1 oui
2 oui
3 oui
4 oui

Mais par contre, dans ton cas, il serait peut &#234;tre plus pratique d'installer Parallel. Tu n'auras pas besoin de red&#233;marrer l'ordi. BootCamp est g&#233;nial quand tu as vraiment besoin de puissance (carte vid&#233;o nativement g&#233;r&#233;e) mais est moins souple que parallel (tu restes dasn MAC OS X)


----------



## cyrilo77 (21 Août 2006)

tib51 a dit:
			
		

> 1 oui
> 2 oui
> 3 oui
> 4 oui
> ...


 
Merci bcp c'est précis

pour Parallel tu peux me donner plus d'info du genre : où le trouver, comment l'installer...?

C'est vrai que j'ai absolument pas besoin d'installer Windows pour ses perf etc., juste pour 1 logiciel !


----------



## DarKOrange (21 Août 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> Merci bcp c'est précis
> 
> pour Parallel tu peux me donner plus d'info du genre : où le trouver, comment l'installer...?
> 
> C'est vrai que j'ai absolument pas besoin d'installer Windows pour ses perf etc., juste pour 1 logiciel !



Tu trouveras toutes ces infos dans les fils consacrés à Parallels


----------



## Original-VLM (21 Août 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> 1. On peut installer Boot camp et Windows, après coup, on ne risque pas de perdre des données ?
> 2. La partition se fait automatiquement par Boot camp, selon les options qu'on décide (taille...) ?
> ...



1) Oui

2) Oui

3) Oui

4) Oui


----------



## cyrilo77 (21 Août 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Tu trouveras toutes ces infos dans les fils consacrés à Parallels


Merci : j'ai vu, après coup,qu'il y en avait un sur ce sujet !


----------



## ultrabody (23 Août 2006)

tifflo a dit:
			
		

> salut, j'ai installé windows sur mon mac, et je n'arrive plus a lancer mac os. j'éspère que tu as pu trouver une solution a ton preoblème et que tu pourras m'aider, merci d'avance. voici mon mail, tifflo@hotmail.fr



quand tu démarres appuies sur la touche ALT, et tu maintiens cette touche jusqu'à ce que les 2 disques s'affichent.


----------



## ultrabody (23 Août 2006)

on peut faire une mise à jour de bootcamp ?
ou sommes nous obliger de le supprimer et de le résintaller ?


----------



## jlp (27 Août 2006)

Bonjour,
je ne trouve pas sur le forum Mac Mini et BootCamp , je me lance donc sur celui-là.

je viens de passer sur intel avec un mac mini fin juin, mais je n'arrive pas à lancer BootCamp...:hein: ( 1,25 Go,coreDuo et plus de 10Go sur le disque du mac un 80 Go)

je suis sur 10.4.7 avec une mise à jour OK, le SMC est en version 1 et l'upgrade ne demande pas de mise à jour pour le FrimWare...

...par contre j'ai suprimer les langues autre que l'anglauis et le français...


----------



## ultrabody (29 Août 2006)

jlp a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> je ne trouve pas sur le forum Mac Mini et BootCamp , je me lance donc sur celui-là.
> 
> je viens de passer sur intel avec un mac mini fin juin, mais je n'arrive pas à lancer BootCamp...:hein: ( 1,25 Go,coreDuo et plus de 10Go sur le disque du mac un 80 Go)
> ...



lancer ? c'est à dire ? tu l'as installé au préalable ? (question bete je sais ...)

tu as des problèmes à l'installation ou à l'utilisation

si c'est à l'utilisation, le tutorial qui est en pdf est vraiment bien écrit et facile ... n'hésites pas à l'imprimer.


----------



## jlp (30 Août 2006)

apres avoir installer dans utilitaire du dossier application Assistant Boot Camp version 1.1, celui ci annonce "Assistant Boot Camp ne peut etre utilise.vous devez mettre à niveau le programme interne de l'ordi.." et Mac mini SMC Firmware Update, version1.01 lui dit "le programme interne de la SMC de l'ordi.. est à jourr à la version 1.0 de MAJ du programme interne de la SMC du mac Mini"
bien sur les mise à jours de Logiciel du menu pomme sont OK, et pas de nouvelle SMC sur le site Apple( fr ou com)
où est le truc ?
mac mini acheter en juillet 2006 core duo avec 1,25 GO de chez macway, systeme 10.4.7 avec suppression des langues sauf FR et anglais pas d'autre "modifs"
merci pour l'aide..


----------



## DarKOrange (30 Août 2006)

Une petite recherche te montrera que ce sujet &#224; &#233;t&#233; abort&#233; une centaine de fois dans ce forum


----------



## shango (30 Août 2006)

j'ai un probl&#232;me qui je croit n'a pas encore &#233;t&#233; rencontr&#233;. 
Je viens d'installer la derniere version de Bootcamp et les derniers driver apple. j'ai une freebox V4. J'essaie donc de me connecter en reseau via airport. Je vais dans panneau de configuration puis COnnection internet et j'essaie de faire propri&#233;t&#233; sur l'icone airport (atheros...) mais j'ai le message suivant "an unexpected error occured". Voila je ne sais donc pas comment faire pour connecter le macbook au r&#233;seau wifi.


----------



## Cammy (3 Septembre 2006)

Coucou

J'ai install&#233; Boot Camp mais des que je redemarre mon Mac, il bascule directement sur XP, comment revenir a Mac OS ?

Merci


----------



## urgo94 (3 Septembre 2006)

Cammy a dit:


> Coucou
> 
> J'ai installé Boot Camp mais des que je redemarre mon Mac, il bascule directement sur XP, comment revenir a Mac OS ?
> 
> Merci



Une fois que tues sous xp,tu vas dans panneau de configuration et la tu vas trouver un dossier "demarrage" juste a selectionner ton disque mac;

Bye


----------



## Toumak (4 Septembre 2006)

Cammy a dit:


> Coucou
> 
> J'ai installé Boot Camp mais des que je redemarre mon Mac, il bascule directement sur XP, comment revenir a Mac OS ?
> 
> Merci



salut 
les sujets IMPORTANTS sont pas là pour de la gnognotte 
pour toutes les questions sur bootcamp, d'abord lire CA et on pose les questions dans ce fil là


----------



## xlr8 (4 Septembre 2006)

Bonsoir tout le monde. Me voici donc avec un macbook et windows inside  Seul petit souci, la carte son n'a visiblement pas &#233;t&#233; install&#233;e pour des raisons que j'ignore (elle fonctionne tr&#232;s bien sous mac os x).

Du coup j'ai un "pci inconnu" dans le gestionaire de p&#233;riph&#233;riques. O&#249; puis-je trouver le driver ad&#233;quat pour cette carte son? J'ai essay&#233; tous les sous-dossiers de c:/program files/macintosh drivers for xp mais rien &#224; faire...

Si qqun a eu le souci et/ou a une solution aura toute ma gratittude 

edit : oups j'ai trouv&#233; dans le post juste en-dessous mea culpa...

edit 2 : ah bah non c'&#233;tait p &#231;&#224;, je cherche toujours...

edit 3 : j'ai un genre de carr&#233; rouge autour de mon curseur de souris aussi...


----------



## cyrilo77 (18 Septembre 2006)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Bon, J'ai installé BootCamp et Windows XP Home Edition en SP2 !
> 
> L'install du Wifi s'est faite simplement et il reconnait mon réseau Linksys et l'accès à Internet est fluide.
> Coté réseau, tout fonctionne bien aussi. J'ai accès à mon reseau local interne rapidement.
> ...


 
Salut,

j'ai une question : j'arrive pas à configurer mon réseau WiFi sous Windows
La 1ère fois c'était bon, mais je ne sais plus par où je suis passé
Mais là, j'arrive plus à trouver l'écran de config par lequel je suis passé la 1ère fois (celui avec ta clé Wep et compagnie) !
Tu pourrais m'aider ?



xlr8 a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde. Me voici donc avec un macbook et windows inside  Seul petit souci, la carte son n'a visiblement pas été installée pour des raisons que j'ignore (elle fonctionne très bien sous mac os x).
> 
> Du coup j'ai un "pci inconnu" dans le gestionaire de périphériques. Où puis-je trouver le driver adéquat pour cette carte son? J'ai essayé tous les sous-dossiers de c:/program files/macintosh drivers for xp mais rien à faire...
> 
> ...


Salut,
j'ai le même probleme que toi sur ma carte son : non reconnue
Si tu as trouvé une solution, je suis preneur !!

Merci bcp

:modo: Merci d'éviter de poster partout ton problème . Le multipost est hors charte. Tu as en plus déjà ouvert un fil à ce sujet. Ca ne va pas accélerer les réponses, au contraire...


----------



## tib51 (21 Septembre 2006)

ouh la la!!!!!! On est compl&#232;tement hors charte ici!!!!!!

Boot Camp ne fonctionne pas avec une version ant&#233;rieure &#224; XP SP2, point final.

Maintenant, je me permets de te rappeler que le t&#233;l&#233;chargement de logiciel dont tu n'as pas la licence est parfaitement ill&#233;gal et donc n'a que peu de chance d'&#234;tre &#224; sa place dans un forum comme MacG&#233;.

De plus, les f&#244;tes dortogrfe &#233; de gram&#232;re, kom le langage SMS son tr&#232; mal vu ici.....

Excuse moi d'&#234;tre rabat joie, mais si tu as une version l&#233;gale de XP2 tu n'auras pas de probl&#232;me avec Boot Camp.....


----------



## iaidokafu (21 Septembre 2006)

desoler pour l'ortographe

mais la license je l'ai et la mise a joue sp2 et gratuce (du moin elle fais partie de l'acjat de depard) donc y a pas de prob la dessus car on acheter le droit de sans servir plus que le support lui meme (a moi que je me trompe revise ton droit, desoler), et je cherche une solution pour palier a mon probleme et elle est l'egale contrerement a cce que tu croit


----------



## tib51 (21 Septembre 2006)

Pas de problème! Je ne t'accusais pas, je disais simplement que la manière dont tu présentais les choses laissait planer un énooooooorme doute sur la légalité de ta manoeuvre (tu dis avoir téléchargé plusieurs version de XP2 sur le net .......)

Si tu installes XP1 et que tu fais la mise à jours vers XP2, est ce que les drivers fournis par Apple fonctionnent?

Mais je ne suis pas sur que tu puisses procéder de cette façon. Il me semble qu'il faut installer à partir d'un CD qui est directement une version XP Pro SP2 et que toute autre bidouille ne change pas grand chose d'autre.....


----------



## Toumak (21 Septembre 2006)

tib51 a dit:


> Pas de problème! Je ne t'accusais pas, je disais simplement que la manière dont tu présentais les choses laissait planer un énooooooorme doute sur la légalité de ta manoeuvre (tu dis avoir téléchargé plusieurs version de XP2 sur le net .......)
> 
> Si tu installes XP1 et que tu fais la mise à jours vers XP2, est ce que les drivers fournis par Apple fonctionnent?
> 
> Mais je ne suis pas sur que tu puisses procéder de cette façon. Il me semble qu'il faut installer à partir d'un CD qui est directement une version XP Pro SP2 et que toute autre bidouille ne change pas grand chose d'autre.....



ce que dit tib51 est exact, il faut un cd d'xp avec le sp2 intégré
sinon ce n'est pas possible 
voici ce qui est nécessaire pour utiliser xp via bootcamp :

Mac OS X Tiger v10.4.6 (lancez la fonction Mise à jour de logiciels)
La dernière version du firmware (consulter le site Téléchargements Apple)
10 Go d'espace disque disponible
Un Mac équipé de processeurs Intel
Un CD vierge inscriptible
Une imprimante pour les instructions (il est vivement conseillé de les imprimer avant d'installer Windows).
Un CD d'installation d'origine de Windows XP Édition Familiale ou Professionnel avec le Service Pack 2 ou ultérieur (les versions multi-disques, de mise à jour ou Media Center sont inappropriées).


----------



## tib51 (21 Septembre 2006)

visiblement non... 

Par contre, vraiment, fait un effort et rédige tes phrases en bon français où tu risque de ne plus avoir aucune réponse à tes posts.....
On n'est evidemment pas en cours de français et il y a souvent plein de fautes d'orthographe, conugaison, grammaire.... Mais là quand même tu fais fort. D'ailleurs la plupart du temps tes mots sont plus long que le mot correct, donc tu perds tu temps....
Allez mec! C'est pas si dur que ça!!!!!!


----------



## dem1980 (25 Septembre 2006)

question peut etre bete...
il faut telecharger la version 32 ou 64bits de vista pour macbook ?
a 3go le telechargement faut pas se planter
merci


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Septembre 2006)

32 bits.


----------



## dem1980 (25 Septembre 2006)

ouf j'ai lanc&#233; le bon.
Merci !


----------



## tib51 (25 Septembre 2006)

Seuls les tout derniers iMac et les Mac Pro sont 64 bits. Pour l'instant, les portables sont 32 bits.


----------



## Logam (26 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

A part la solution payante de remapage du clavier, qui peut me dire comment trouver par exemple le @ sur mon MacBook ?

Merci.


----------



## Flibust007 (26 Septembre 2006)

Tu pousses sur CTRL ALT et 2


----------



## Logam (26 Septembre 2006)

Flibust007 a dit:


> Tu pousses sur CTRL ALT et 2



Merci  !


----------



## MBP (27 Septembre 2006)

:hello:
j'ai install&#233; Xp avec bootcamp sur mon macmini , tout fonctione &#224; peu pr&#232;s bien , sauf 
le wifi et le dd minipartner firewire 400 qui refuse de monter sous XP alors que mon dd
externe en USB2 est tout de suite reconnu ...
j'ai aussi quelques soucis pour acc&#233;der &#224; XP en r&#233;seau : code erreur -36 !!!
D'avance merci pour quelques infos ...


----------



## bendder (28 Septembre 2006)

bonjour 
je vais devoir s&#251;rement installer xp sur mon mbp 15 pour faire tourner des logiciels de 3d.:mouais: 
je voulais savoir comment xp g&#232;re le mat&#233;riel:

Comment g&#232;re t'il la charge de la batterie (les lumieres verte et orange sont elles encore pr&#233;sentent)? car sous mac la batterie se met en charge pass&#233; en dessous de la barre des 95 /100

la r&#233;solution de l'&#233;cran est elle seule native sous mac?

j'ai aussi un disque dur de 7200t/min cela pose t'il un probl&#232;me?

la connectique firewire400 fonctionne t'elle?

merci a+

:modo: Il existe d&#233;j&#224; un fil pr&#233;cisemment sur le fonctionnement de Windows via Bootcamp sur le MBP. Je d&#233;place.


----------



## marco01h (1 Octobre 2006)

Logam a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> A part la solution payante de remapage du clavier, qui peut me dire comment trouver par exemple le @ sur mon MacBook ?
> 
> Merci.


tu tapes sur la touche ><


----------



## rené05 (2 Octobre 2006)

bonjour a tous
j'ai esssayé d'installer xp sous bootcamp mais au moment de creer la partition xp, l ordi cherche un moment pour finalement me dire qu'il ne peut pas partitioner car il n'arive pas à recopier des fichiers et il faudrait que je reformate en mode etendu journalisé mais c'est deja fait ?????????


----------



## Tuncurry (5 Octobre 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> j'ai une question : j'arrive pas à configurer mon réseau WiFi sous Windows
> La 1ère fois c'était bon, mais je ne sais plus par où je suis passé
> ...


 

Ben c'est Windows... Y'a pas de grandes difficultés... car ca marche plutôt pas mal.

le plus simple, tu vas dans "demarrer", pui s"connexions" puis "reseau sans fil". là tu clique sur "Afficher les reseaux sans fil" et soit tu configure avec windows via le menu "configurer un réseau sans fil bla bla" soit tu clique sur "modifier l'ordre de mes reseaux preferés" puis "ajouter un réseau"

là tu entre le SSID, tu sélectionne l'option WEP dans la case "cryptage des données" et tu décoche l'option clé automatique" si tu as défini toi meme une clé réseau...

Tu valides et pivala....


----------



## TancredeGP (6 Octobre 2006)

Bànjour à tous,
J'ai installé Windows grace à Boot camp et tout allait bien sauf que j'avais partitionné W seulement avec 5 Go,donc je me suis dit pas de probleme:avec boot camp je refait l'installation.Or surprise :boot camp ma lance un message pour me dire qu'il ne peut fonctionner. 
Je décide donc par passer par l'utilitaire de disque pour supprimez la partition windows (grace au DVD d'installation).Et là je fais une annerie et j'éfface mon disque.
Passé la l'énnervement ,je refait l'installation complète du systéme et revient à l'installation de windows et maintenant mon problème est le suivant:windows est installé mais je tombe à chaque ouverture sur un fond d'écran sans aucune icônes.
Je commence à désespérer...
Que faire?
Merci de bien vouloir éclairer le tunnel de mon abyssal incompétence ....:rose:


----------



## xao85 (6 Octobre 2006)

TancredeGP a dit:


> Bànjour à tous,
> J'ai installé Windows grace à Boot camp et tout allait bien sauf que j'avais partitionné W seulement avec 5 Go,donc je me suis dit pas de probleme:avec boot camp je refait l'installation.Or surprise :boot camp ma lance un message pour me dire qu'il ne peut fonctionner.
> Je décide donc par passer par l'utilitaire de disque pour supprimez la partition windows (grace au DVD d'installation).Et là je fais une annerie et j'éfface mon disque.
> Passé la l'énnervement ,je refait l'installation complète du systéme et revient à l'installation de windows et maintenant mon problème est le suivant:windows est installé mais je tombe à chaque ouverture sur un fond d'écran sans aucune icônes.
> ...



Tuas au moins le menu démarer dits moi????


----------



## tampis (8 Octobre 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> et peut on eviter d'avoir à mettre un antivirus ? peut on en ce cas interdire à windows de se connecter via le net ; et reserver cela à macosx..?



Je me pose exactement la même question. De plus, les virus peuvvent ils passer de la partition MacOsX à la partition Windows?


----------



## guilbut (10 Octobre 2006)

[FONT=&quot]Bonjour, ça m'a l'air bien sympathique ce petit Boot Camp.
Qu'en est-il du Firewire et de l'USB2 ? 
Ca n'a pas l'air de marcher on dirais, mais je voudrais en être sur ....
[/FONT]


----------



## Nicofieu (11 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour

et si je veux supprimer Bootcamp et la partition XP et récupérer l'espace sur ma partition OSX, il faut faire comment au juste ?

Merci !


----------



## Nicofieu (11 Octobre 2006)

Logam a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> A part la solution payante de remapage du clavier, qui peut me dire comment trouver par exemple le @ sur mon MacBook ?
> 
> Merci.



chez moi ca a directement été la touche "<>" à gauche du w


----------



## tib51 (11 Octobre 2006)

Nicofieu:
Ben tu fais une recherche sur ce forum ou tu regardes l'aide de Bootcamp, tu vas trouver ce que tu cherches au moins une quinzaine de fois....


----------



## tournesol (12 Octobre 2006)

pas de nouveau en ce qui concerne la compatibilité de l'isight d'un macbook sous windows avec msn ?


----------



## te-lap (12 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,
J'ai un macbook sur lequel j'ai installé windows avec bootcamp il y a un ou deux mois. Au début ça marchait très bien, et maintenant quand je démarre sous windows ça affiche le bureau avec un petit message me disant qu'il na pas pu charger les pilotes ! evidemment le résultat c'est que ni souris si clavier ne répondent, je n'ai donc plus qu'à éteindre le macbook avec le bouton power.
Une idée ? 
merci d'avance !


----------



## jack78 (12 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour j aurai une petit question avec bootcamp on peut faire une partition pour xp sur le macbookpro et en faire une sur un disque dur externe pour mettre les jeux ??

parceque j ai pas bcp de place sur mon dd

merci d avance


----------



## jack78 (13 Octobre 2006)

bein voila j ai installé xp sur mon macbookpro donc avec avec bootcamp on peut pas faire une partition sur un disque externe donc j utiliserai un autre programme pour le faire


----------



## t.engel (17 Octobre 2006)

bonjour,
j'aurais aimer savoir si boot cam est a acheter en plus du mac ou si il est telechargeable?
que faut-il faire pour faire tourner des jeux PC?
merci.


----------



## Nicofieu (17 Octobre 2006)

guilbut a dit:


> [FONT=&quot]Bonjour, ça m'a l'air bien sympathique ce petit Boot Camp.
> Qu'en est-il du Firewire et de l'USB2 ?
> Ca n'a pas l'air de marcher on dirais, mais je voudrais en être sur ....
> [/FONT]



oui, usb2 et firewire fonctionnent a leurs débits respectifs sous XP via bootcamp (gros avantage par rapport à parallel)


----------



## Nicofieu (17 Octobre 2006)

tournesol a dit:


> pas de nouveau en ce qui concerne la compatibilité de l'isight d'un macbook sous windows avec msn ?



  sur la version 1.1 de bootcamp l'isight est reconnue sous xp via msn


----------



## IceandFire (22 Octobre 2006)

Bonsoir, puis-je install&#233; Bootcamp et donc XP sp2 sur un disque dur externe USB2 et si oui comment ? Merci


----------



## IceandFire (23 Octobre 2006)

j'ai eu ma r&#233;ponse merci naru


----------



## Mondana (23 Octobre 2006)

Je dispose d'un MacbookPro sur lequel j'ai effectué 3 partitions il y a quelques mois.
Savez-vous si je peux utiliser boot camp sans alterer mes partitions existantes ?

Sur le site Apple c'est pas mentionner clairement...

L'installation de boot camp va t elle faire une 4e partition ou effacer mes anciennes ?

Merci


----------



## DarKOrange (24 Octobre 2006)

Mondana a dit:


> Je dispose d'un MacbookPro sur lequel j'ai effectué 3 partitions il y a quelques mois.
> Savez-vous si je peux utiliser boot camp sans alterer mes partitions existantes ?
> 
> Sur le site Apple c'est pas mentionner clairement...
> ...



Comme indiqué en tête du forum, tu lis la FAQ et tu auras ta réponse


----------



## Mondana (25 Octobre 2006)

Merci , c'etait surtout pour savoir si la mise a jour 1.1 pouvait le faire ?


----------



## Paradise (26 Octobre 2006)

bendder a dit:


> bonjour
> je vais devoir sûrement installer xp sur mon mbp 15 pour faire tourner des logiciels de 3d.:mouais:
> je voulais savoir comment xp gère le matériel:
> 
> ...



j'ai un Macbook pro 15,4" 2,16Go 2Go de ram 100Go 7200Tr/m et 256 de ram vidéo
et pour mes cours de 3d (haut niveau 3dsMax 8) le macbook pro marche vraiment super bien et même mieux il chauffe mais c'est normal, résoluion écran nikel (comme sur osX) une superbe machine ! mais bon si j'etais pas obligé de mettre xp


----------



## gilou65000 (28 Octobre 2006)

pithiviers a dit:


> Faut laisser un peu de temps à Apple pour sortir un firmware pour les macbook.
> Si on peut installer Bootcamp sur un mini, il n'y a pas de raisons que ce ne soit pas faisable sur un macbook.
> Ou alors c'est que l'uptade du firmware est inutile. Faudait qu'un volontaire essaie.





Moi je veux bien essayer et jvous direz si ça marche


----------



## cheb (28 Octobre 2006)

Paradise a dit:


> j'ai un Macbook pro 15,4" 2,16Go 2Go de ram 100Go 7200Tr/m et 256 de ram vidéo
> et pour mes cours de 3d (haut niveau 3dsMax 8) le macbook pro marche vraiment super bien et même mieux il chauffe mais c'est normal, résoluion écran nikel (comme sur osX) une superbe machine ! mais bon si j'etais pas obligé de mettre xp



Et pour l'autonomie en traitement de texte combien alors ??? Et pas de soucis de chauffe ?


----------



## gilou65000 (28 Octobre 2006)

bonjour a tous

pour tous les retisents j' ai trouvé la version firmware pour les macbook.

http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/macbooksmcfirmwareupdate11.html


----------



## beau_gosse (29 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

Question, est t'il possible d'installer un windows xp media center, cela pause problème ou pas, quelqu'un l'a t'il déjà fait.

Cordialement


----------



## tib51 (29 Octobre 2006)

Non, pas possible à ma connaissance.
D'autre vont peut être me contredire mais je ne crois pas.


----------



## DarKOrange (29 Octobre 2006)

gilou65000 a dit:


> bonjour a tous
> 
> pour tous les retisents j' ai trouvé la version firmware pour les macbook.
> 
> http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/macbooksmcfirmwareupdate11.html



Cette mise à jour n'a aucun impact sur l'installation de Bootcamp.


----------



## Paradise (29 Octobre 2006)

cheb a dit:


> Et pour l'autonomie en traitement de texte combien alors ??? Et pas de soucis de chauffe ?



Non très peu et de outes facon c'est pas chiant du tout


----------



## cheb (29 Octobre 2006)

Paradise a dit:


> Non très peu et de outes facon c'est pas chiant du tout



Mais l'autonomie ?


----------



## beau_gosse (30 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,
je viens de commander il y a 7 jours un macbook avec graveur de dvd la version 13.3, à 1055 euro au lieu de 1299 e. offre bnp. maintenant j'attend ca livraison.
J'ai vu qu'il y avait bootcamp, peut t'on installer windows sur un disque dur externe ou est t'on obliger de partitionner avec bootcamp sur le disque dur du mac.
Cordialement
Baba


----------



## Toumak (30 Octobre 2006)

beau_gosse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je viens de commander il y a 7 jours un macbook avec graveur de dvd la version 13.3, à 1055 euro au lieu de 1299 e. offre bnp. maintenant j'attend ca livraison.
> J'ai vu qu'il y avait bootcamp, peut t'on installer windows sur un disque dur externe ou est t'on obliger de partitionner avec bootcamp sur le disque dur du mac.
> Cordialement
> Baba



non pas de possibilité d'installer sur un dd externe, et ça c'est la faute de windows
au fait, et-ce que quelqu'un sait si ça va changer avec vista ou qu'on ne pourra toujours pas installer sur un externe ?


----------



## DarKOrange (30 Octobre 2006)

beau_gosse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je viens de commander il y a 7 jours un macbook avec graveur de dvd la version 13.3, à 1055 euro au lieu de 1299 e. offre bnp. maintenant j'attend ca livraison.
> J'ai vu qu'il y avait bootcamp, peut t'on installer windows sur un disque dur externe ou est t'on obliger de partitionner avec bootcamp sur le disque dur du mac.
> Cordialement
> Baba



La réponse est dans la FAQ


----------



## beau_gosse (30 Octobre 2006)

Je voulais juste une réponse sans chercher mais merci quand même..


----------



## xao85 (30 Octobre 2006)

beau_gosse a dit:


> Je voulais juste une réponse sans chercher mais merci quand même..



Fénéant!


----------



## beau_gosse (30 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Fénéant!


 

OUi    :modo:


----------



## gilou65000 (2 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour je viens d' acheter un macbook il est super et windows n' a aucun problème sur l' ordi avec bootcamp


----------



## urgo94 (2 Novembre 2006)

gilou65000 a dit:


> Bonjour je viens d' acheter un macbook il est super et windows n' a aucun problème sur l' ordi avec bootcamp



Bravo pour ton achat

Tu vas pouvoir faire tourner des jeux sans probleme.


----------



## xao85 (2 Novembre 2006)

Exepté doom 3, FEAR, et tout les nouveaux jeux sous peine de surchauffe de GMA950


----------



## urgo94 (2 Novembre 2006)

Oui pour les jeux tres récents,ça va etre plus difficile,mais c'est quand meme deja super de pouvoir jouer Il y a pas mal de Hits qui ont quelques années et qui vont tourner sans problemes.Les MacIntels super Ordinateur et super console,que demande le peuple,quand je pense qu'il y en a qui trouve les Macs chers.


----------



## MacIfIf (2 Novembre 2006)

est-ce vous savez si catia (CAO) sous windows est viable sur macbook ou vaut mieux avoir un macbook pro ??? parce que la "carte graphique" du macbook est assez light...
merci


----------



## thanatmo (2 Novembre 2006)

Salut tout le monde !
Je suis nouveaux sur le forum et j'ai tout un tas de questions a vous poser.:rose: 
Tout d'abord excusez moi pour les accents...Je suis aux Etats Unis et donc j'ecrie sur un clavier americain...
En fait je suis plus qu'interesse par l'achat d'un macbook pro a mon retour en France c'est a dire en decembre mais je suis hante nuits et jours par des posts plutot defaitistes en ce qui concerne ses capacites techniques notamment dans sa compatibilite avec Boot Camp.Je vais avoir a bosser dessus mais la n'est pas le probleme mon powerbook le fait deja tres bien ! :rateau: 
Vous l'aurez tous compris je vais essayer de jouer...Quelle autre raison aurais-je d'installer Windows.:mouais: 
Je suis pas plus presse que ca de debourser et donc je guette les evolutions du materiel et de sa compatibilite avec Boot Camp.
Voila donc mes questions !
J'ai lu que Boot Camp serrait integre a Leopard dans sa version finale. Est ce que je peux m'attendre a ce que les derniers problemes de compatibilites soient resolus ?
Pensez vous qu'une optimisation des macbook pro soit prevue par apple pour coller aux attentes de nouveaux consommateurs ?J'entends par la une nouvelle carte graphique par exemple.
Puis-je m'attendre a pouvoir jouer a Final Fantasy XI online via Boot Camp en ayant l'impression d'etre devant une Playstation ou meme a la derniere generation de jeux dits "gourmands" comme Oblivion pour n'en citer qu'un tout ca avec toutes les options graphiques possees au max ?  
Est ce que j'en demande trop a du materiel n'etant pas prevu a l'origine pour jouer ?
Je compte reellement acheter une bonne becanne et malheureusement y mettre le prix...  Mon objectif est de le garder le plus longtemps possible tout comme mon powerbook avec lequel je n'ai jamais eu aucun problemes. En fait la seule chose que je compte changer est de pouvoir jouer apres le boulot.Et ne pas etre emm...de par une evolution trop rapide du materiel.
Merci de votre reponse.
Arnaud.


----------



## crazer (5 Novembre 2006)

Heu non pour ma part FEAR passe ainsi que PES 6


----------



## xpelvillain (6 Novembre 2006)

je viens de l'installer avec le pack clg : aucun problème, ça à l'air de tourner parfaitement (macbook 2ghz) .... sauf que je n'arrive pas à me connecter en wifi sur ma freebox, quelqu'un connait la ruse ?


----------



## xao85 (7 Novembre 2006)

Tu joues en quoi??? 300*600???  
Nan franchement FEAR tourne sur macbook?


----------



## DarkNeo (10 Novembre 2006)

J'ai un pb.
J'ai du reinstaller la partoche windows car il a planté severe sur le mac.
Maintenant je n'ai plus d'icone de reglages des parametres graphiques dans la barre des taches...
Mais depuis quelques minutes, plus moyen d'acceder à ma session windows.
Il m'a claqué que les ressources systemes etaient insuffisantes et il m'a bloqué la session 
maintenant j'ai un fenetre d'ouverture de session avec un mdp que je n'ai pas entré...

PS : je suis en FAT32

EDIT : si je démarre sans mettre de mot de passe, il démarre mais se bloque sur activation des parametres persos ou alors me pond un message d'erreur.
Si je met un mot de passe, nimporte quoi il se bloque direct


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Novembre 2006)

Ca sent la réinstallation de Windows :hein:


----------



## DarkNeo (10 Novembre 2006)

effectivement
Maintenant je croise les doigts...


----------



## flup (11 Novembre 2006)

Ben chez moi ça marche pas; il bloque au moment de commencer réellement l'installation ("apputer sur Entrée" pour continuer): quelle que soit la touche enfoncée (entrée pour installer, R pour récupérer une install ou F3 pour quitter), rien ne se passe.

Est-ce du au fait qua j'ai un Core2Duo?


----------



## patchanka (11 Novembre 2006)

Hello monsieur dame,

Premier mac book pro, premières questions^^

Essentiellement pour le montage durant des trajets infiniment longs, j'ai opté pour le macBook pro et Bootcamp (je compte au final monté sur FinalCP mais je termine encore quelques projets sur premiere pro). Installation d Bootcamp, je formate une partition en FAT, installe windows, je mis reprend à deux fois pour les drivers. Ca marche nickel (je suis même impressionné^^)

1. On m'a conseillé Bootcamp pour Premiere pro, est-ce le bon choix, plutôt que parallèle?
2. Les lancements des programme adobe (premiere pro/Audition) ne fonctionne pas (ou alors tres tres tres lentement^^), d'où cela peut-il bien venir ? Peut être que j'aurais du formater en NTSF ?
3. Aucune possibilité de modifier le niveau de la sortie son (mais j'en ai du son^^), je ne peux meme pas afficher le bouton de controle sonore, une idée ??

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## tib51 (11 Novembre 2006)

Je ne sais pas si premiere utilise ou non la carte vidéo pour les montages, les rendus... Ou si tout est fait par le processeur.
Si tout est fait par le processeur, tu peux utiliser la solution (payante) de Parallel: tu as une fenêtre Windows directement à l'interieur de OSX. Le seul inconvénient de cette solution est que la carte vidéo ne possède que des fonctions de base. C'est parfait pour de la bureautique mais innexploitable pour des jeux. Pour ton montage, je ne sais pas. Encore une fois, tout dépend si le soft utilise les capacité de rendu de la carte ou non.
Pour les logiciels adobe, je ne peux pas t'aider. Mais cela me parait anormal, puisqu'un mac sous windows/bootcamp, devient un vulgaire pc. Donc je pencherais plutôt pour un problème d'installation....
Pour le son, tu peux pas y acceder via les panneau de config de windows?


----------



## patchanka (11 Novembre 2006)

Hello,

Oui Premiere fait bcp de rendu... voila pourquoi j'imagine que l'on ma conseillé Bootcamp...

Non, le son n'était pas accessible via le panneau (impossible de cocher quoique ce soit)

et Oui, j'ai décidé d'agir^^ et de reformater la partition en Ntsf (juste pour voir^^) Javais clairement un conflit de driver, je vais retenter l'aventure donc


----------



## tib51 (11 Novembre 2006)

Oui, evidemment il fait bcp de rendu, mais la question est est ce que le logiciel utilise le processeur graphique ou uniquement le processeur principal pour faire ses rendus?


----------



## patchanka (11 Novembre 2006)

Première Pro utilise les deux (je pense) mais après un formatage de cette partition en NTSF (et non plus en FAT) je n'ai plus aucun problème d'adobe, premiere, audition et de drivers son... Ca marche Nickel 

Je n'ai donc plus forcement acces en écriture au disk Windows mais qu'importe, je travaille sur un disque dur portable fat 32, donc tout baigne

I love mac^^


----------



## MiKo (14 Novembre 2006)

Je trouve &#231;a &#233;trange ton probl&#232;me de wifi moi mon macbook pro (sp&#233;cifications ci dessous) moi je ne l'ai jamais rencontr&#233;!

Sinon pour les drivers je pense que le probl&#232;me a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;solu avec la derni&#232;re mise &#224; jour de boot camp!

Edit ==> et je confirme pour les drivers : probl&#232;me avec l'isight r&#233;solu, probl&#232;me avec la prise casque r&#233;solu (elle n'&#233;taignait pas les HP et le mode optique etait constemment allum&#233 !!! l'aide pour le clavier est pratique malgr&#233; le fait qu'il subsiste encore quelques bourdes...

Sinon, je me trouve en ce moment au Qu&#233;bec pour une dur&#233;e de 4 mois (je reviens en france le 20 d&#233;cembre ^^). J'y suis pour mes &#233;tudes en multim&#233;dia! Je suis parti avec mon macbook pro que je cr&#232;ve &#224; la tache a coup de photoshop, dreamweaver, illustrator, flash et compagnie mais il tient le coup sans sp&#233;cialement chauffer. Disons que &#231;a rame un peu malgr&#233; le Go de ram car ce sont des application Power PC mais il faut voir ce que je lui demande!! Sinon je m'en sors bien de tous les c&#244;t&#233;s et &#224; part le graveur de DVD un peu hasardeux, son manque de ports USB, je ne recontre AUCUN probl&#232;me!!!

C'est un ordinateur vraiment parfait pour de longs voyage car tout un confort y est install&#233;! J'ai ma webcam, mon clavier lumineux, mon micro, un trackpad vraiment pratique de par sa taille et sa possibilit&#233; de scroller, une prise d'alim qui m'a &#233;vit&#233; de lui faire faire de la chute libre.... tout un tas de gadget qui seuls seraient insignifiant mais qui &#224; eux tous procurent un certain confort!!! Et pourtant en 3 mois avec &#233;norm&#233;ment de temps pass&#233; dessus (mes &#233;tudes ne me laissent pas le choix!), il me surprend toujours!

Petite pr&#233;cision : Apple ne m'a pas pay&#233; pour diffuser ce post :rateau: Non s&#233;rieusement j'ai lu beaucoup de critiques n&#233;gatives sur cet ordinateur, et actuellement il me semble pouvoir pr&#233;tendre que j'en ai fait une utilisation assez intensive et surtout tr&#232;s diverse et ce, sans probl&#232;mes! Je pense qu'il m&#233;rite &#224; &#234;tre connu pour les utilisateurs comme moi!


----------



## Tarul (22 Novembre 2006)

flup a dit:


> Ben chez moi ça marche pas; il bloque au moment de commencer réellement l'installation ("apputer sur Entrée" pour continuer): quelle que soit la touche enfoncée (entrée pour installer, R pour récupérer une install ou F3 pour quitter), rien ne se passe.
> 
> Est-ce du au fait qua j'ai un Core2Duo?


Le MBP Core 2 duo fonctionne avec bootcamp. Tu utilises bien XP SP2?


----------



## Yoshette (28 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour j'ai moins aussi un petit probleme.

Je viens d'acheter le dernier MacBookPro 17" et j'ai voulu installe hier Windows XP via bootcamp (principalement pour jouer je pense).

Le partionnement a marche nickel. J'ai grave les drivers sur un dvd vierge (je n'avais pas de CD sous la main). J'utilise la derniere version de bootcamp (celle paru fin octobre je crois). Enfin, j'ai lance la procedure d'installation.

L'installation de Windows SP2 en elle meme a tres bien marche (enfin toujours aussi lente mais bon). Comme on peut s'y attendre a la fin, le windozs n'est pas beau et il faut installer les drivers.

1er essai : la procedure commence et d'un coup l'ordi freeze. Et quand je dis freeze, je ne rigole pas. J'ai attendu 40 min et rien de rien. La barre ne bougeait pas. Ayant l'habitude de plantage dans le temps de Win, je reboot violemment. Grosse erreur. Win ne boot plus. Il me demande tjs si je veux passer en mode sans echec ou pas mais je ne peux pas changer car mon clavier n'est pas reconnu.
Solution : retour mac. on efface la partition windows et on recommence.

2eme essai : ca marche deja bcp mieux l'installation des drivers. Pas trop a partir du DvD. Mais j'ai copie le fichier de driver sur le disque dur et ca marche. J'ai quand meme du m'y prendre en 2 fois (ca avait plante). Ca prend un peu de temps par contre et lorsque la carte son est installe, je remarque qqch d'embetant.
Mon ordi freeze de temps en temps completement. SI un son arrive au moment du freeze, j'ai le bip en continu pendant le freeze.
Si je veux bouger le souris, elle s'arrete. En gros je peux pas faire grand chose. Le freeze est assez frequent et genant car sur 1 min, mon ordi reste freeze plus de 30s.

Je me demandais si certains d'entre vous ont eu l'experience de freeze comme ceux la.

AH oui j'oubliais, je n'avais aucun freese avant d'installer les drivers. Et apres l'installation, j'ai encore des peripheriques non reconnus.

PS: desole pour les accents, je vis aux states actuellement.


----------



## Tarul (29 Novembre 2006)

Yoshette a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai moins aussi un petit probleme.
> 
> Je viens d'acheter le dernier MacBookPro 17" et j'ai voulu installe hier Windows XP via bootcamp (principalement pour jouer je pense).
> 
> ...


hm, le problème du mbp C2D est qu'il possède une piece spécifique(à lorigine de son retard en passant) et on ne sait rien de sa fonction. tes plantage viennent peut être de là. Pour le moment sur mon mbp 15" C2D, j'ai aucune problème de ce coté là.

Pour la carte son, si tu arrive à l'identifier tu pourrais aller sur le site du constructeur et essayer leur driver. cela peut être une solution.


----------



## Yoshette (30 Novembre 2006)

Merci. J'ai reessaye de lancer mon Windows hier. Et la miracle, plus aucun freeze. Tout etait mega fluide.

Je comprend pas trop ce qui a pu se passer. On pourrais croire que cela provient d'un rebootage de l'ordi pour finir d'installer les derniers drivers. Mais apres les freewe, j'avais reboot au moins 4 fois pour bien etre sur de l'installation des drivers.

Enfin bon ca marche. Mais j'aime pas ne pas savoir pourquoi.


----------



## Tarul (30 Novembre 2006)

Yoshette a dit:


> Merci. J'ai reessaye de lancer mon Windows hier. Et la miracle, plus aucun freeze. Tout etait mega fluide.
> 
> Je comprend pas trop ce qui a pu se passer. On pourrais croire que cela provient d'un rebootage de l'ordi pour finir d'installer les derniers drivers. Mais apres les freewe, j'avais reboot au moins 4 fois pour bien etre sur de l'installation des drivers.
> 
> Enfin bon ca marche. Mais j'aime pas ne pas savoir pourquoi.



j'ai eut tellement de trucs bizarres avec windows, que maintenant j'&#233;vite les noeuds au cerveau en cherchant le pourquoi du comment.


----------



## dem1980 (1 Décembre 2006)

salut,

je viens de mettre avec succès xp sur mon macbook via boot camp
ca marche très bien, j'ai un vrai pc entre les mains

j'ai un petit soucis, c'est que les symboles @ et > sont inversés sur mon clavier
si j'appuie sur la touche > j'ai un @ à l'écran et inversement.
j'ai vu qu'un site propose à la vente (sic) un logiciel qui permet d'optimiser le clavier pour le macbook sous windows corrigeant cela notament.
Je voulais savoir si cette manipulation pouvait être faite facilement et si oui comment...
Merci !


----------



## Tarul (1 Décembre 2006)

dem1980 a dit:


> salut,
> 
> je viens de mettre avec succès xp sur mon macbook via boot camp
> ca marche très bien, j'ai un vrai pc entre les mains
> ...



A moins de bien connaître la mécanique de windows au niveau du clavier. je ne vois pas comment corriger ce problème facilement

as tu regarder les options du driver/logiciel d'apple?


----------



## DarKOrange (1 Décembre 2006)

dem1980 a dit:


> salut,
> 
> je viens de mettre avec succès xp sur mon macbook via boot camp
> ca marche très bien, j'ai un vrai pc entre les mains
> ...



Jette un coup d'oeil ici...


----------



## Paradise (5 Décembre 2006)

c'est clair moi j'ai du formater car d'un coup (sans rien toucher  ) plus de clavier ni de souris m&#234;me trackpad (je n'est rien toucher au drivers apple) bref win sur un mac ou pc c'est la merde :hein:  je l'aime mon os X


ps: Tarul bravo pour ta promo, j'ai pas encore eu le temps de te le dire...


----------



## Yoshette (5 Décembre 2006)

Bon le retour des trucs chelou. Mon Windows marche parfaitement au taff et quand je rentre chez moi, ca redeco***.

Je me demande si Windows n'est pas sensible au champ magnetique.


----------



## Tarul (5 Décembre 2006)

Yoshette a dit:


> Bon le retour des trucs chelou. Mon Windows marche parfaitement au taff et quand je rentre chez moi, ca redeco***.
> 
> Je me demande si Windows n'est pas sensible au champ magnetique.



non, mais sensible a l'amour que l'on peut(ou pas ^^) lui porter, ce n'est pas impossible


----------



## elfanor (17 Décembre 2006)

bonjour,

je me demandais comment faire pour que lecran de demarage propose sur quel disque dur demarrer. je veux dire de maniere automatique, sans avoir a appuyer sur le bouton option.



mathias


----------



## nabozo (18 Décembre 2006)

Yoshette a dit:


> Bon le retour des trucs chelou. Mon Windows marche parfaitement au taff et quand je rentre chez moi, ca redeco***.
> 
> Je me demande si Windows n'est pas sensible au champ magnetique.



Si quelque chose était sensible à un/des champs magnétiques dans ton ordi, ça ne peut être que matériel, donc c'est pas windows.
Maintenant je dois dire que j'ai eu des problèmes similaires avec mon MBP C2D :
Tout marche bien chez moi... et dès que je le branche ailleurs, j'ai les freezes que tu décris par intermitance, sous windows.
Venant du PC je ne m'étonne plus de rien avec cet OS mais là ça tient du voodoo  
Je me demande si ça ne viendrait pas plutôt d'un problème de tension. Après tout si on y réfléchit bien c'est la seule chose qui peut varier d'un endroit à l'autre ! :hein: 

Si quelqu'un a une idée de l'origine du problème, vos contributions pour faire avancer le shmilbili... sheumeuleume... le problème sont les bienvenues


----------



## House M.D. (18 Décembre 2006)

Bah... une s&#233;ance d'exorcisme?


----------



## Lamar (19 Décembre 2006)

Salut à tous,

j'ai un petit problème à l'installastion (réinstallation) de windows par bootcamp sur mon macbook 1° génération : l'installation se lance, mais je reste bloqué sur le choix "installer windows touche entrée, réparer touche R, quitter F3", j'ai l'impression que mon clavier n'est pas reconnu, donc je ne peux rien faire, seulement éteindre avec le bouton Power. Ce qui me fait dire que mon clavier n'est pas reconnu c'est que d'une part j'ai appuyé sur toutes les touches et rien ne se passe et que d'autre part les diodes de verrouillage du pavé numérique ou des majuscules ne s'allument pas, comme si rien ne se passait lorsque j'appuie dessus.
Si quelqu'un a eu et résolu ce problème ce serait très sympa de sa part de me dire comment passer cette étape cruciale.
Merci à tous.


----------



## Tarul (19 Décembre 2006)

Lamar a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> j'ai un petit problème à l'installastion (réinstallation) de windows par bootcamp sur mon macbook 1° génération : l'installation se lance, mais je reste bloqué sur le choix "installer windows touche entrée, réparer touche R, quitter F3", j'ai l'impression que mon clavier n'est pas reconnu, donc je ne peux rien faire, seulement éteindre avec le bouton Power. Ce qui me fait dire que mon clavier n'est pas reconnu c'est que d'une part j'ai appuyé sur toutes les touches et rien ne se passe et que d'autre part les diodes de verrouillage du pavé numérique ou des majuscules ne s'allument pas, comme si rien ne se passait lorsque j'appuie dessus.
> Si quelqu'un a eu et résolu ce problème ce serait très sympa de sa part de me dire comment passer cette étape cruciale.
> Merci à tous.



tu as bien essayé avec un windows XP SP2?


----------



## Lamar (19 Décembre 2006)

Non :rose: 
Merci Tarul, désolé !

Ceci dit je me pose une question : je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir un cd d'install de sp2 et pourtant j'avais déjà installé windows sur mon macbook. Il n'y a pas un moyen de contourner cette contrainte ?

Nicolas

P.S. j'ai trouvé, bref.
Merci Tarul en tout cas, je n'avais vraiment pas pensé à cette sp2


----------



## nabozo (19 Décembre 2006)

Déjà que grace à une faille spacio-temporelle l'heure n'est plus la même quand on reboote sous Windows...


----------



## Lamar (19 Décembre 2006)

Je confirme, aucun probl&#232;me avec la sp2, &#231;a marche super.
Merci encore Tarul.


----------



## Tarul (20 Décembre 2006)

nabozo a dit:


> Déjà que grace à une faille spacio-temporelle l'heure n'est plus la même quand on reboote sous Windows...




cela peut s'expliquer que l'horloge de mac os X est peut être à l'heure GMT, ce qui n'est peut être pas le cas sous windows. On observe le phénomène avec des pc ayant un multiboot avec linux si ce dernier est à l'heure GMT.


----------



## DarKOrange (20 Décembre 2006)

Une petite recherche et hop la réponse...


----------



## nabozo (20 Décembre 2006)

Oh ça je savais, c'est même marqué sur la FAQ officielle :
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303572#faq1
Nan c'est plutôt ces freezes qui m'étonnent


----------



## tungchao (20 Décembre 2006)

Lamar a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> j'ai un petit problème à l'installastion (réinstallation) de windows par bootcamp sur mon macbook 1° génération : l'installation se lance, mais je reste bloqué sur le choix "installer windows touche entrée, réparer touche R, quitter F3", j'ai l'impression que mon clavier n'est pas reconnu, donc je ne peux rien faire, seulement éteindre avec le bouton Power. Ce qui me fait dire que mon clavier n'est pas reconnu c'est que d'une part j'ai appuyé sur toutes les touches et rien ne se passe et que d'autre part les diodes de verrouillage du pavé numérique ou des majuscules ne s'allument pas, comme si rien ne se passait lorsque j'appuie dessus.
> Si quelqu'un a eu et résolu ce problème ce serait très sympa de sa part de me dire comment passer cette étape cruciale.
> Merci à tous.



Il faut enlever toutes les périphériques USB avant de lancer l'installation.
J'ai eu le même problème avec une Mighty Mouse connectée au MacBook, je l'ai enlever puis rebooter la machine et le clavier refonctionne.


----------



## antoine8410 (23 Décembre 2006)

bonjour,
est-il possible d'échanger des données de mac vers xp directement sans passer par un peripherique exterieur avec bootamp???????
merci.


----------



## Tarul (23 Décembre 2006)

antoine8410 a dit:


> bonjour,
> est-il possible d'échanger des données de mac vers xp directement sans passer par un peripherique exterieur avec bootamp???????
> merci.



3 solutions : 

utilisation de macdrive, soft payant windows capable de lire les partitions(peu sécurisé puisque c'est windows qui peut aussi intervenir sur ta partion mac)

passage par un vm de parallels, tu démarre xp par paralllels et tu profites du glisser-déposer.

dernière solution et gratuite, ton windows doit être formater en fat32 à l'installation. Ainsi mac os X sera capable de lire et d'écrire sur la partition windows


----------



## romaing34 (31 Décembre 2006)

Pour ceux qui voudraient se lancer dans l'installation de Vista via Bootcamp sur Macbook, voilà où j'en suis arrivé :

Tout est désormais reconnu : Bluetooth, Wifi, Audio, mapping clavier, Mighty mouse BT, iSight (encore que je crois que j'ai pas installé le bon driver, à confirmer).

Il ne me manque plus qu'à trouver comment gérer le trackpad et tout sera ok.

PS : ce que j'ai fait est totalement légal, je dispose de bêtas RC1 et 2 ainsi que des clés d'activation correspondantes (avant qu'un modo ne morde   )


----------



## Patibulaire (3 Janvier 2007)

J'ai gentillement fait la mise a jour de Bootcamp sur mon Macbook pro... mais helas windows n'est plus content du tout... le systeme s'ouvre assez normalement sauf qu'une fois arriver sur le bureau... plus moyen d'acceder au menu "demarer" : c'est génant !!!
Pour les logiciels ils s'ouvrent mais plantent en moins de deux !!! GRrrr !!! 
Allez dites moi que je n'ai pas besoin de TOUT reinstaller !!! allez !!!

Merci d'anvance !!! ;-)


----------



## Paradise (3 Janvier 2007)

Patibulaire a dit:


> J'ai gentillement fait la mise a jour de Bootcamp sur mon Macbook pro... mais helas windows n'est plus content du tout... le systeme s'ouvre assez normalement sauf qu'une fois arriver sur le bureau... plus moyen d'acceder au menu "demarer" : c'est génant !!!
> Pour les logiciels ils s'ouvrent mais plantent en moins de deux !!! GRrrr !!!
> Allez dites moi que je n'ai pas besoin de TOUT reinstaller !!! allez !!!
> 
> Merci d'anvance !!! ;-)



voila pourquoi j ai pas fai cette mise a jour j en est besoin pour bosser.. formatage Patibulaire


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Janvier 2007)

Patibulaire a dit:


> J'ai gentillement fait la mise a jour de Bootcamp sur mon Macbook pro... mais helas windows n'est plus content du tout... le systeme s'ouvre assez normalement sauf qu'une fois arriver sur le bureau... plus moyen d'acceder au menu "demarer" : c'est génant !!!
> Pour les logiciels ils s'ouvrent mais plantent en moins de deux !!! GRrrr !!!
> Allez dites moi que je n'ai pas besoin de TOUT reinstaller !!! allez !!!
> 
> Merci d'anvance !!! ;-)



Tu veux dire que tu as installé les nouveaux drivers fournis avec la dernière version de Bootcamp et que depuis Windows ne tourne plus rond ? Si c'est le cas il te suffit de revenir en arrière, soit automatiquement en utilisant l'utilitaire de restauration du système soit en allant toi-même changer les drivers dans le gestionnaire de périphérique ("Revenir à la version précédente" dans l'onglet Pilote).


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais installer Windows sur ma machine en utilisant BootCamp.
J'ai un Macbook Pro Core 2 Duo (modèle 2Go de ram).

Tout se passe très bien jusqu'au... début de l'installation de Windows   qui me demande d'appuyer sur la touche "Entrer" pour installer Windows (ou sur R pour Réparer...etc...)

Le clavier semble inactif. Aucune touche ne répond....

J'ai pourtant bien Windows XP Pro + SP2 sur mon CD. D'ailleurs je n'ai rencontré aucun problème avec Parallels...   

Pourriez-vous m'aider s'il vous plaît ?

Merci


----------



## WITER (11 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir à tous, voilla j ai installé Boot camp et windows sur mon macbook mais j'ai un probleme avec la mise en veille sous windows. Mon mac book ne se met pas en veille quand je suis sur windows, meme en changeant les parametre dans le panneau de configuration la mise en veille ne se declenche pas. Quelqu'un à t'il le méme problem et une éventuel solution pour moi, merci d avance


----------



## choukalescu (14 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir a tous 
j' ai un" léger" souci dans l' installation de windows xp 
j' ai inséré le cd d' installation xp pro sp2 , et l 'ordi est planté  avec " press any key to book from cd ;NTLDR is missing ;press Ctrl+alt+del to restart
rien ne répond je peux pas sortir le disc 
Es que qqn sait quelle est l'équivalence sur un clavier de mac book pour faire ctrl alt suppr?
Ca serait sympa , je suis bien embêté!!


----------



## Yoshette (19 Janvier 2007)

Pour faire un retour sur mes problemes Windows :

- J ai enfin reussi a obtenir une installation de Widows stable et tres tres rapide.
- Par contre, pour y arriver, j ai du desactiver le WiFi. En effet quand il etait en marche,  mon ordinateur avait la freezite aigue.
- J ai bien sur gagner au gros lot du virus apres coup. Mais vive Avast.

Donc j'attend une mise a jour de Bootcamp


----------



## TkPut (21 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde. Je viens de recevoir mon MacBook Pro et je ne dors plus. Bref, je m'éclate !!! :rateau:
Pour être précis, c'est une version 15", 2.33 GHz en configuration standard (2 Go de RAM et 120 Go sur le disque dur).

J'ai installé windows via Boot Camp. L'installation s'est déroulé, non sans peine, et windows tourne maintenant comme un charme. Cependant, j'ai encore quelques soucis. J'ai bien passé 3 heures à parcourir ce forum, mais j'ai pas trouvé de solutions totalements satisfaisantes.


*Premier souci *: Concernant le clavier, j'ai trouvé plusieurs softs et autre patchs, pour mapper le clavier. Aucun ne fonctionne correctement. J'en ai trouvé un payant, mais j'ai peur qu'il donne les même résultat (ici).
CTR-ALT-SUPR = OK en remplacant le SUPR par la touche "<-" ("Effacer" ?? Je sais pas comment on l'appelle.). Par contre, est-il possible de dédier une touche à la fonction SUPR, pour pouvoir faire d'autre combinaison, tel que MAJ-SUPR pour effacer des fichiers sans passer par la corbeille. Ou SUPR tout simplement, pour envoyer des fichiers dans la corbeille.
J'arrive pas à trouver la combinaison pour le clic-droit sur le trakpad.
J'arrive pas à replacer l'@ à sa place (sur la touche au dessus de la touche TAB). Pour l'instant, il est inversé avec la touche qui écrit les <>
Bref, comment faire pour mieux configurer son clavier.

*Deuxième souci* : j'aimerai bénéficier des perfs max de mon MacBook Pro, et là pas moyen. C'est OK pour la carte graphique, par contre le proc tourne en permanence à 977 MHz. Y aurait-il une solution pour le faire tourner plus vite.
*
Troisième souci* : Il existe toujours pas de gestionnaire de batterie digne de ce nom. Ma batterie se décharge à une vitesse folle, alors que le proc tourne même pas à 2,33 GHz.

Quelqu'un a des infos sur ces problèmes ??


----------



## TkPut (21 Janvier 2007)

En lisant les news d'aujourd'hui, j'ai appris qu'il existait un utilitaire Intel qui sert à monitorer son CPU. On peut voir le température de chacun des deux cores. On peut même lancer un "workload" sur chacun des cores. On voit direct la monté en température et avec le lancement du ventillateur. On se rends compte que à fond, il est vraiment bruyant. Mais bon, ca devrait pas arriver si souvent.
Par contre, je me suis rendu compte également que en lancant ce fameux "workload", la fréquence des cores monter direct à 2,33 GHz. On peut en déduire, qu'en cas de besoin (pendant une partie de F.E.A.R) le proc montera en puissance.

Est-il possible de fixer manuellement cette fréquence ? J'aimerai avoir toute la puissance de mon proc durant mes séances de développement java sous Eclipse.

Une idée ??


----------



## Tarul (21 Janvier 2007)

TkPut a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde. Je viens de recevoir mon MacBook Pro et je ne dors plus. Bref, je m'éclate !!! :rateau:
> Pour être précis, c'est une version 15", 2.33 GHz en configuration standard (2 Go de RAM et 120 Go sur le disque dur).
> 
> J'ai installé windows via Boot Camp. L'installation s'est déroulé, non sans peine, et windows tourne maintenant comme un charme. Cependant, j'ai encore quelques soucis. J'ai bien passé 3 heures à parcourir ce forum, mais j'ai pas trouvé de solutions totalements satisfaisantes.
> ...


Pour le premier, il y a un fichier qui change les combinaisons de touche, on a en parler récemment dans un post.

Pour le second, tu as utilisé un soft qui visualise la fréquence du poste? Tu peux nous dire lequel(sauf si c'est les propriétés systèmes). Normalement, c'est un driver qui s'en occupe. Aurais-tu overcloké ta cg sous windows? Si c'est le cas, cela expliquerait que le proco reste a 1ghz, pour ne pas dépasser un seuil.

Pour le 3eme soucis, tu parles sous windows ou sous mac os X? Si c'est windows, voir le point second point.


----------



## TkPut (21 Janvier 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Pour le premier, il y a un fichier qui change les combinaisons de touche, on a en parler récemment dans un post.
> 
> Pour le second, tu as utilisé un soft qui visualise la fréquence du poste? Tu peux nous dire lequel(sauf si c'est les propriétés systèmes). Normalement, c'est un driver qui s'en occupe. Aurais-tu overcloké ta cg sous windows? Si c'est le cas, cela expliquerait que le proco reste a 1ghz, pour ne pas dépasser un seuil.
> 
> Pour le 3eme soucis, tu parles sous windows ou sous mac os X? Si c'est windows, voir le point second point.



Merci pour ta réponse Tarul. En fait, toutes mes questions concerne l'utilisation et la configuration de Windows sur mon MacBook Pro.

Concernant, mon premier souci, pourrais-tu m'indiquer un lien direct vers le post dont tu parles.

Concernant le deuxième souci, pour voir la vitesse du poste, j'ai été dans les "Propriété système" (habituellement par un clique droit sur le poste de travail puis sur Propriété). Il m'indique 977 GHz en permanence. J'ai également pus la vérifié par un soft (cf mon dernier post) qui s'appelle *Intel Thermal Analysis Tool (Intel TAT)*. En utilisant ce post, on voit que la fréquence du proc peut évolué selon les besoins et les programmes éxécutés. Moi, j'aimerai pouvoir la fixé manuellement.

Concernant mon dernier souci, j'aimerai trouver un soft de gestion de la batterie, en combinant gestion de la vistesse CPU, de la luminosité de l'écran, ... , en bref, sur tout ce qui pourrait influer sur l'autonomie du MacBook, sous Windows.


----------



## Tarul (21 Janvier 2007)

TkPut a dit:


> Merci pour ta r&#233;ponse Tarul. En fait, toutes mes questions concerne l'utilisation et la configuration de Windows sur mon MacBook Pro.
> 
> Concernant, mon premier souci, pourrais-tu m'indiquer un lien direct vers le post dont tu parles.
> 
> ...



voici le lien en question : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4113620&postcount=29

Pour le reste, ce que tu demandes d&#233;pends du constructeur(si tu veux que ce soit correctement support&#233;s), dans notre cas apple. Je doutes que tu puisses trouver ce que tu souhaites facilement. surtout en ce qui concerne la batterie.

pour une surveillance plus compl&#232;te du cpu, regardes tu cot&#233;s de cpu-Z.

peut &#234;tre que ceci va fonctionner et te convenir : http://www.infos-du-net.com/telecharger/Control-Hardware-Notebook,0301-4851.html
n&#233;cessite le runtime .NET 2.0


----------



## Mash0013 (24 Janvier 2007)

WITER a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous, voilla j ai installé Boot camp et windows sur mon macbook mais j'ai un probleme avec la mise en veille sous windows. Mon mac book ne se met pas en veille quand je suis sur windows, meme en changeant les parametre dans le panneau de configuration la mise en veille ne se declenche pas. Quelqu'un à t'il le méme problem et une éventuel solution pour moi, merci d avance


Idem chez moi, la premi&#232;re fois que je ferme l'&#233;cran, il se met en veille, la deuxi&#232;me il reste allum&#233; ! . Comme j'ai besoin des deux et de mettre en veille souvent, je teste parallels pour l'instant ( parallels configur&#233; pour bootcamp pour pas devoir r&#233;installer 2x windows) et en d&#233;marrant mac puis widows via parallels , plus de probl&#232;mes de mise en veille et de r&#233;veils !!
Apr&#232;s 30 j d'essai , je vais devoir payer parallels ! ou bien boot camp aura une mise &#224; jour dans le futur ?


----------



## Tarul (25 Janvier 2007)

si ton probl&#232;me n'est que de mise en veille, tu peux passer par le menu d&#233;marrer au pire. Il faura juste prendre l'habitude de le faire.

Pour l'utiliser parallels avec bootcamps, attend encore un peu avant d'acheter, le support de bootcamp par ce dernier est encore en beta/RC. Idem pour bootcamp, il est encore en beta. Globalement oui, les deux logiciels auront des mise &#224; jours. Quand myst&#232;re. 
N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez faire des retour(en anglais) a apple sur bootcamp via la page web d&#233;di&#233;.


----------



## kaos (26 Janvier 2007)

je cherchais un comparatif entre bootcamp et paralelle en bouquinant ce fil ...
j aimerais bien voir ubuntu sur mon macbook mais je veux pas toucher au hd interne .;(

j ai trouvé ça ... ça pourra peut etre aidé !


*Boot Camp et Parallele sont deux émulateurs de windows Xp sur MacOsX.*

 Le principe des deux émulateurs est de créer une partition sur le disque dur afin de faire fonctionner Xp. Mais une différence fondamentale les sépares...


 Boot Camp concidère que Xp est l' OS principal de l'ordinateur, vous devez donc redémarrer le Mac afin de re-booter sur la partition où Xp est installé.


 Pour sa part, Parallèle considère toujours Mac OsX comme interface principale et ouvre une fenêtre afin de faire fonctionner Xp. Cette fenêtre est redimensionnable jusqu'au plein écran.Vous pouvez donc naviguer d'un simple clic de Tiger à Xp. 

C'est pour cela que je concidère Parallèle mieux adapté au fonctionnement et à la philosophie de MacOSX mais malheureusement vous devrez débourser $79.99 .







 Téléchargement de Boot Camp : http://www.apple.com/support/downlo...

 





 Téléchargement de Parralèle : http://www.parallels.com/en/product...




moi ça m'a éclairé en tout cas ... il n'y en a pas un mieux que l autre ..; chacun à sa fonction .


----------



## Tarul (26 Janvier 2007)

un petit comparitif int&#233;r&#233;ssant.

mais dire que bootcamp est un &#233;mulateur est faux. la seule chose que fait BC, c'est d'&#233;muler le bios d'un PC pour permettre l'installation de windows. En dehors de cette &#233;mulation du bios, tous le reste fonctionne en natif. Si on cherche performance et 3D, c'est BC qu'il faut.

Parallels est bien un emulateur, car il &#233;mule un pc complet qui est h&#233;berg&#233; dans un syst&#232;me h&#244;te d&#233;j&#224; lancer. principale diff&#233;rence, la carte 3D est une carte inexistante, juste assez pour garder un affichage qui tient la route. 

derni&#232;re chose, bient&#244;t la version de parallels supportera le d&#233;marrage de la partition physique de bootcamp.

sinon le reste de ton poste est jsute.


----------



## bingbang19 (27 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour a tous, 
Je cherche de l'aide, mon Macbook qui &#233;met aucun son, je pense le formate, savez vous comme je peut faire pour conserve certaines donne qui sont pr&#233;sent sur mon DD de Windows  ?

:modo: On &#233;vite de poster la m&#234;me question &#224; plusieurs endroits merci, il y a un fil pour le son et tu y as d&#233;j&#224; post&#233;


----------



## kaos (27 Janvier 2007)

ben lance window et exporte ce que tu as &#224; sauvegarder .. non ? ton macbook d&#233;mare et fonctionne  &#224; part le son ???

Certains logiciels audio comme audacity mettent le merdier ds les confs audio genre tu passes d'une sortie &#224; 44100 khtz &#224; 98000 ... normal .. ton systeme ne va pas aim&#233; 

verifie ta configuration dans utilitaires/midi et audio un truc comme &#231;a , c 'est surement pas grave !

l'absence de son est sur les deux systemes ??


----------



## kaos (27 Janvier 2007)

Tarul , tu sais je n'ai rien inventé ! j'ai juste trouvé ça sur le net ... ça m'a aidé à y voir plus clair.
je prix les dieux de l'octet et du bit de me laisser tester ubuntu un jour :sleep: .

J'ai vu qu'il y avait des gens qui l'avaient installé sur leur mac ... ça reste une légende pour moi  .. j'ai l'impréssion de ramer grave , je fais des aller retours ..Macgé...Macbidouilles......Macbidouilles ..Macgé .. pfff   j'ai mal aux yeux


----------



## bingbang19 (27 Janvier 2007)

kaos a dit:


> verifie ta configuration dans utilitaires/midi et audio un truc comme ça , c 'est surement pas grave !
> 
> l'absence de son est sur les deux systemes ??




ta configuration dans utilitaires/midi et audio un truc comme ça... je sais pas ce ou ça, tu parle de utilitaires de configuration système ? La bas je sais pas ce que je doit modifier...

L'absence du son vient que de Windows, sur OS tous marche impec 

Si non pour modérateur : tu me dit d'aller poster ici, pour savoir comment formate mon macbook, c'est normal que j'explique la racine de mon problème


----------



## kaos (27 Janvier 2007)

j'avais mal compris d&#233;sol&#233; !
&#231;a doit etre un probleme de pilotes / je doute qu'il soit n&#233;c&#233;ssaire de formater pour &#231;a !


----------



## FRZ.one (27 Janvier 2007)

Salut,

voila lorsque je suis sur windows et que je referme mon macbook, 9 fois sur 10 il est impossible de le faire sortir de son etat de veille. 
le seul moyen est de reter appuyer sur le bouton power 10 sec et de le redemarrer et franchement c'est tres lourd.

est un probleme connu et a t'il une solution ?

la question reste pos&#233;e ^^

merci a vous


----------



## Tarul (27 Janvier 2007)

kaos a dit:


> Tarul , tu sais je n'ai rien inventé ! j'ai juste trouvé ça sur le net ... ça m'a aidé à y voir plus clair.
> je prix les dieux de l'octet et du bit de me laisser tester ubuntu un jour :sleep: .
> 
> J'ai vu qu'il y avait des gens qui l'avaient installé sur leur mac ... ça reste une légende pour moi  .. j'ai l'impréssion de ramer grave , je fais des aller retours ..Macgé...Macbidouilles......Macbidouilles ..Macgé .. pfff   j'ai mal aux yeux


je ne te reproche rien du tout, je voulais juste repriser. Si cela t'a aidé, cela aidera d'autres personnes et c'est tent mieux. 
Sinon, ubuntu fonctionne il me semble en virtualisation(donc avec parallels ou vmware fusion)

j'ai trouvé ceci(anglais) et et aussi cela(fr)



kaos a dit:


> ben lance window et exporte ce que tu as à sauvegarder .. non ? ton macbook démare et fonctionne  à part le son ???
> 
> Certains logiciels audio comme audacity mettent le merdier ds les confs audio genre tu passes d'une sortie à 44100 khtz à 98000 ... normal .. ton systeme ne va pas aimé
> 
> ...


C'est étrange, j'ai parfois utilisé audacity sous windows, et cela n'a pas fichu en l'air mon son. Faut dire que je ne vais pas loin dans les possibilités du logiciel. Mais bon on observe de drôle de comportement au niveau de windows sous nos machines.



bingbang19 a dit:


> ta configuration dans utilitaires/midi et audio un truc comme ça... je sais pas ce ou ça, tu parle de utilitaires de configuration système ? La bas je sais pas ce que je doit modifier...
> 
> L'absence du son vient que de Windows, sur OS tous marche impec
> 
> Si non pour modérateur : tu me dit d'aller poster ici, pour savoir comment formate mon macbook, c'est normal que j'explique la racine de mon problème





kaos a dit:


> j'avais mal compris désolé !
> ça doit etre un probleme de pilotes / je doute qu'il soit nécéssaire de formater pour ça !


en temps normal, non. Il n'y a pas besoin de formater pour un driver(sauf si ce dernier te fait des écrans bleu de la mort au démarrage). D'ailleurs, on peut relancer individuellement l'installation de chaque driver d'apple. Ce dernier sont dans le dossier program files\Apple quelques chose.


----------



## bingbang19 (28 Janvier 2007)

Je sais pas vous mais moi je que un dossier : Apple KeyBoard (dans program files)
La dans il y a pas grand chose :rateau:

A mon avis faut tous formate, car il existe aucun solution pour trouve un driver pour ce "PCI Device" Grrrrr


----------



## davdenice (28 Janvier 2007)

Hello à tous, et désolé si ma question a déjà été posée, mais je n'ai pas envie de relire tout le topic, et la fonction recherche ne me donne rien .

Je voudrais savoir si c'est possible qu'un jour un petit malin invente un ver ou un virus pour Windows XP qui attaque la partition Mac d'un Mac équipé de Bootcamp ou de Parallels ?

La partition Mac est elle protégée contre de telles attaques ?


----------



## Tarul (28 Janvier 2007)

davdenice a dit:


> Hello à tous, et désolé si ma question a déjà été posée, mais je n'ai pas envie de relire tout le topic, et la fonction recherche ne me donne rien .
> 
> Je voudrais savoir si c'est possible qu'un jour un petit malin invente un ver ou un virus pour Windows XP qui attaque la partition Mac d'un Mac équipé de Bootcamp ou de Parallels ?
> 
> La partition Mac est elle protégée contre de telles attaques ?



c'est une question difficile, cependant il existe des pistes de réponse :


utiliser parallels sans utiliser de partition bootcamp offre une étanchéité trés élevé.
ne pas utiliser quelque soit la solution choisis de logiciel comme macdrive contribue a ta sécurité. En effet macdrive te permet de monter les partition HFS+ sur windows.
bref éviter comme la peste les possibilité de donner a windows d'explorer la partie mac.
Entre bootcamp et un soft de virtualisation, la solution la plus sur est la virtualisation
mettre un anti virus a jour, et eviter les warez, mule & cie contribue à eviter.
enfin, bien que le piratage soit difficile du fait des spécificité restantes, l'immunité absolue n'existe pas.


----------



## FRZ.one (28 Janvier 2007)

salut,

c'est sympa d'avoir déplacé mon sujet dans ce topic, j'ai même pensé a le faire, 

le problème c'est que la je n'aurai jamais la réponse a ma question: elle est deja noyé dans le topic.

merci quand meme


----------



## Tarul (28 Janvier 2007)

FRZ.one a dit:


> salut,
> 
> c'est sympa d'avoir déplacé mon sujet dans ce topic, j'ai même pensé a le faire,
> 
> ...


Elle n'est pas noyés, de plus la redirection fonctionne encore.

Mais si tu n'as pas encore de réponses, c'est peut être que pour le moment, il n'y a pas (encore) de solution. 

Et tu n'as posé ton problème qu'hier, apprends à être un peu patient.
Nous sommes ici sur un forum d'entre aide de bénévoles pas un SAV avec obligation de résultat. 
Merci d'en prendre note.


----------



## BoloG (30 Janvier 2007)

Alors 3 petites questions :

Peut-on installer Vista sur un macbook 13.3" via Bootamp ?
Est-ce que j'aurai l'interface Aero ?
Y a-t-il un quelconque risque de bousiller le DD ?


----------



## Tarul (30 Janvier 2007)

BoloG a dit:


> Alors 3 petites questions :
> 
> Peut-on installer Vista sur un macbook 13.3" via Bootamp ?
> Est-ce que j'aurai l'interface Aero ?
> Y a-t-il un quelconque risque de bousiller le DD ?



1°) oui, mais Apple n'assure pas le support de vista par bootcamp. Tu devras aller a la peche aux drivers compatible pour ceux qui ne fonctionneront pas sur vista.

2°) il me semble que oui, la GMA est "vista ready" mais j'ignore ce que cela donnera au final

3°) Physiquement, y a pas de risque, mais une installation de double boot se prépare. On évite de se lancer tête baisser sur des produits en béta utilisant des soft non supportés officiellement. Donc sauvegarde bien ton mac os, certains ont supporté leur partition mac os X en installant XP par dessus.


----------



## BoloG (30 Janvier 2007)

Et si j'attend, je peux esp&#233;rer une prochaine version de bootcamp qui supportera Vista et qui l'installera sans trop de difficult&#233;s ?


----------



## Tarul (30 Janvier 2007)

BoloG a dit:


> Et si j'attend, je peux espérer une prochaine version de bootcamp qui supportera Vista et qui l'installera sans trop de difficultés ?



Honnetement personne n'a la réponse(sauf apple). 

Maintenant mon sentiment est qu'Apple ne supportera peut être pas Vista pour éviter la comparaison facile entre Vista et os X Tiger. Nous n'avons pas vu de signe montrant qu'apple aller le faire. mais Vista peut fonctionner dessus, il y a des présentation officiel de vista qui ont été faîte sur des imac, y compris à la dernière AS.

Maintenant question, quel est ton besoin actuel pour prendre vista?


----------



## pepeso (31 Janvier 2007)

mistertitan a dit:


> question. tou tle monde sait que les macbookpro et imac intel ont eu besoin d'une MAJ firmware pour installer bootcamp. Est ce que le Macbook possède d'office cette MAJ firmware ou est ce qu'elle va sortir un jour. Parce que le MB me tente bcp mais j'ai besoin de windows pour le taf. Et me taper Win XP sous virtual PC, ca fait un peu chier



Salut j'ai un MB depuis octobre 06 et avec bootcamp tout fonctionne, j'ai simplement suivi la marche à suivre pour l'installation sans problème!


----------



## BoloG (1 Février 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Honnetement personne n'a la réponse(sauf apple).
> 
> Maintenant mon sentiment est qu'Apple ne supportera peut être pas Vista pour éviter la comparaison facile entre Vista et os X Tiger. Nous n'avons pas vu de signe montrant qu'apple aller le faire. mais Vista peut fonctionner dessus, il y a des présentation officiel de vista qui ont été faîte sur des imac, y compris à la dernière AS.
> 
> Maintenant question, quel est ton besoin actuel pour prendre vista?



Aucun   ! Tiger est tellement performant qu' à chaque fois que je suis obliger de travailler sur XP, j'ai l'impression de monter dans une machine à voyager dans le temps et de revenir à une époque antérieure...
Alors quand je vois Tiger, j'imagine même pas le niveau de Leopard, qui sera en quelques sorte le concurrent de Vista.

Mais j'aime bidouiller, c'est dans ma nature  , alors je suis curieux de voir ce que pourrai donner Vista sur mon Macbook. Mais je ne risquerai pas de perdre toutes mes données juste par curiosité. Donc je ne toucherai à rien temps qu'il n'y aura pas une procédure d'installation fiable à 100%.


----------



## Tarul (1 Février 2007)

BoloG a dit:


> Aucun   ! Tiger est tellement performant qu' à chaque fois que je suis obliger de travailler sur XP, j'ai l'impression de monter dans une machine à voyager dans le temps et de revenir à une époque antérieure...
> Alors quand je vois Tiger, j'imagine même pas le niveau de Leopard, qui sera en quelques sorte le concurrent de Vista.
> 
> Mais j'aime bidouiller, c'est dans ma nature  , alors je suis curieux de voir ce que pourrai donner Vista sur mon Macbook. Mais je ne risquerai pas de perdre toutes mes données juste par curiosité. Donc je ne toucherai à rien temps qu'il n'y aura pas une procédure d'installation fiable à 100%.



tu aimes bidouiller mais tu veux du 100% fiable. ^^ il y a contradiction. L'installation en elle même n'est pas dur pour les connaisseur, le choix de la partition de windows est le moment le plus critique de l'installation. Le reste est facile ou peu dangereux pour la partition mac.

Mais dés que l'on sort des rang, mieux vaut faire une sauvegarde des données importantes, après l'exploration et bidouillage du genre installation de vista peut se faire plus sereinement. la précipitation en informatique est le pire des mots, car c'est la source d'erreurs bêtes mais pouvant être graves.


----------



## BoloG (1 Février 2007)

Sur un autre ordinateur je le ferai sans problème (... je l'ai déjà fait en fait ^^) mais sur mon macbook tout neuf je préfère pas prendre de risque.


----------



## guilbut (1 Février 2007)

Bonjour .

Je souhaite m&#8217;acheter un macbook avec un disc de 200 Go et faire la config suivante :
3 partitions :
1.(10 Go) OsX avec parall&#232;le lancant XP sur la partition Bootcamp
2.(10 Go) Windows XP bootcamp
3.(180 Go) Donn&#233;es read/write par OxX , XP sous parall&#232;le et XP sous bootcamp.

mes questions sont : 
1. est-ce possible ?
2. quelqu&#8217;un a d&#233;j&#224; fait la manipe ? 
3. est-ce possible d&#8217;avoir 3 partitions, malgr&#233; le fait qu&#8217;on ne peut pas installer bootcamp sur un disc d&#233;j&#224; partitionn&#233; ? 
4. est-ce possible d&#8217;avoir une partition de donn&#233;es en FAT32 de 180 go ?
citation : &#171; ce n'est pas que le fat32 ne supporte pas plus de 32Go, mais que windows xp ne veut pas formater une partition de plus de 32Go en fat32 &#187; donc si formate sous Osx on peut ?
5. pourrais-je vraiment acc&#233;der &#224; la partition fat32 depuis les 3 os ?
6. on peut trouver un tutoriel quelque part ?
y'a : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation/macintel
je pensais arreter la procedure Triple Boot Ubuntu / OSX / Windows XP SP2
en stoppant avant l'instal de Ubuntu , mais le pb c'est que je n'aurais ni lilo ni grub 
pour choisr l'os au d&#233;marage ?
y'a : http://wiki.onmac.net/index.php/Triple_Boot_via_BootCamp
mais je n'ai pas l'impression que &#231;a reponde &#224; mes questions (je me trompe ?)

ps: je supose que le sujet &#224; d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; trait&#233; , mais je ne retrouve nulle part de reponses pr&#233;cises .


----------



## Toumak (1 Février 2007)

guilbut a dit:


> Bonjour .
> Je souhaite m&#8217;acheter un macbook avec un disc de 200 Go et faire la config suivante :
> 3 partitions :
> 1.(10 Go)  OsX avec parall&#232;le lancant XP sur la partition Bootcamp
> ...



la vache, tu l'as post&#233; combien de fois ce message l&#224; :rateau:
-la r&#233;ponse est simple : oui, c'est possible 
-j'ai d&#233;j&#224; fait la manip et c'est pas tr&#232;s sorcier 
-on utilisera pas bootcamp mais le terminal (ce qui implique qu'on ne pourra pas supprimer la partition de windows comme le fait bootcamp)
-tu peux cr&#233;er une partition en fat32 (taile max th&#233;orique = 8To) mais windows ne le permet pas pour favoriser l'emploi du ntfs
par contre je n'ai pas essay&#233; mais tu devrais pouvoir la formatter en fat32 avec le cd d'install d'xp

donc no problem, tu vas pouvoir aller faire un tour dans l'apple store le plus proche


----------



## Tiramisu (1 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Je vais très certainement m'acheter un MacBook 2Ghz.  
En parcourant ce topic, j'ai déjà eu de nombreuses réponses à mes questions ; cependant j'en ai d'autres... 
Pour des réalisations web, j'aurais besoin de visualiser mes sites sous Linux, XP, Vista et OS X (évidemment).

1) est-il possible d'avoir ces 4 OS sur la même machine ?

2) si oui, quelle solution est la plus adaptée ? Bootcamp ? Parallels ? Autre ?

3) quelle solution permet d'accéder aux fichiers de l'ordi, quel que soit l'OS ?

4) un disque dur de 80 Go est-ce suffisant ?

5) 1Go de mémoire vive est-ce suffisant ?

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## Tarul (2 Février 2007)

Tiramisu a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je vais très certainement m'acheter un MacBook 2Ghz.
> En parcourant ce topic, j'ai déjà eu de nombreuses réponses à mes questions ; cependant j'en ai d'autres...
> ...


Pour le cas de parallels, il te sera difficile (voir complètement ingérable ou inutilisable) de lancer 4 machines virtuelles.
Par contre, 1 vm voir 2 petites vm(attention, ça risque de ramer pas mal), cela devrait être possible.

en espérant t'avoir apporté suffisamment d'éléments de réponses.


----------



## Tiramisu (2 Février 2007)

merci pour ta réponse.
En fait, il ne me sera pas nécessaire d'avoir les OS en même temps...
Mais séparemment c'est possible avec Parallels ?

Une chose qui m'échappe...
J'ai cru comprendre qu'avec Bootcamp, on pouvait installer une partition dédiée à un os supplémentaire. Apparemment XP ou Vista ou Linux. 
Si j'utilise Bootcamp pour installer l'un des 3 OS, pourrai-je utiliser parallels pour les deux autres ?

J'espère ne pas être trop confus...


----------



## Tarul (2 Février 2007)

Tiramisu a dit:


> merci pour ta réponse.
> En fait, il ne me sera pas nécessaire d'avoir les OS en même temps...
> Mais séparemment c'est possible avec Parallels ?
> 
> ...



Il y a plusieurs solution. 

Bootcamp est surtout dédié et supporte uniquement WinXP SP2. Cependant avec de la bidouille il possible de mettre en place du tripleboot(ou plus), mais je le déconseil vu les connaissance qu'il faut avoir.

Paralllels peut bien sur lancer des os séparement, tu peux avoir 1 a X os qui tourne en même temps. Tu es limité par les ressources de ta machine, mais en général on lance qu'une voir 2 vm. 

pour toi je sens cette solution :
-bootcamp : un windows bien protéger(anti virus, anti bidule,..)
-parallels : pour les 2 autres. En évitant de lancer les deux même temps vu le peu de mémoire vive et pour plus de confort d'utilisation des systèmes "hôtes".


----------



## Tiramisu (2 Février 2007)

Encore merci pour ces éclaircissements !  

Si j'arrive à installer tout ça, ce sera magique !


----------



## Toumak (2 Février 2007)

avec 1go ça risque de ramer pas mal, même beaucoup
enfin si c'est juste pour vérifier la compatibilité de sites, ça devrait pas te poser de problème
je pense que la proposition de Tarul est la meilleure


----------



## House M.D. (4 Février 2007)

Je propose de passer &#224; 2 Go si c'est pour utiliser Parallels


----------



## Toumak (4 Février 2007)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Je propose de passer à 2 Go si c'est pour utiliser Parallels



ça c'est sur 
et même avec 2Go ... quand parallels est lancé, t'as interêt à n'utiliser que lui parce que os x devient l'ancêtre des escargots :rateau:


----------



## BoloG (5 Février 2007)

Bonjour, la question à certainement déja été posée mais, apparement bootcamp est officiellement compatible qu'avec XP SP2. 
Il se trouve que j'ai une version de Windows XP mais sans SP2. Est-ce que l'installation fonctionnera quand même aussi bien ?


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Février 2007)

BoloG a dit:


> Bonjour, la question à certainement déja été posée mais, apparement bootcamp est officiellement compatible qu'avec XP SP2.
> Il se trouve que j'ai une version de Windows XP mais sans SP2. Est-ce que l'installation fonctionnera quand même aussi bien ?



Oui la question a déjà été posée et non est la réponse. Merci de faire une recherche


----------



## yanmac (7 Février 2007)

Bonjour a tous, 
Voilla j'ai saut&#233; le pas en passant vers Mac, j'ai pris le macbook 1go de ram, mais jouant souvent &#224; des jeux sur pc nottamment les Total War, j'aurai voulue installer windows sur le mac, mais voila en regardant vos postes je ne sait pas choisir entre boot camp et parral&#233;ls, donc je me remet &#224; precisions
Voila je voudrais aller sur windows pour les jeux Xp me suffit et j'aurais voulue aussi consulters mes dossiers en meme temp sur Os et windows  bien sur sans redemarrer &#224; chaque fois, donc voila mais je voudrais vraiment le programme le plus simple suivant les utilisations sachant que je ne suis pas un grand bidouilleur
Je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## kaos (7 Février 2007)

Pour jouer tu es obligé de passer par bootcamp qui va partitionner ton disque et apporter les drivers mac a window // paralelles lui ne fait que emuler et donc ne te proposera que des performances mediocres graphiquement // genre au lieu de 128 ou 256 de carte graphique tu vas passer à 16 ou un truc comme ça ... bref il te faut bootcamp et window en "natif" ..


----------



## yanmac (7 Février 2007)

Ah daccord c'est tr&#233;s gentil d'ailleur je viens de l'installer en vue de vos conseilles, mais il y a un probl&#233;me de son et aussi par rapport &#224; internet je n'arrive pas &#224; me connecter 
Y'aurai t il un syst&#233;me SVP


----------



## kaos (8 Février 2007)

Ne t inquiete pas .... ces teknologies sont tres jeunes et certains soft vont avoir besoin de MAJ ....  y a deux trois bidouilles encore !  et  donc quelques beugs .... je ne connais pas encore // je ne suis tjrs pas pres a installer window sur mon mac // c'est trop dur psycologiquement ;D


----------



## Tiramisu (9 Février 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ça c'est sur
> et même avec 2Go ... quand parallels est lancé, t'as interêt à n'utiliser que lui parce que os x devient l'ancêtre des escargots :rateau:



Voilà, je viens d'acheter mon MacBook, avec comme vous me l'avez conseillé, 2Go de Mémoire vive.  
J'en ai profité pour acheter une version de Windows XP édition familiale SP2. 
Pffff !!! 279 euros ! c'est vraiment la ruine.  

Je démarre le macbook. 
- Nickel.

Je télécharge BootCamp.
- Nikel.

Je démarre BootCamp.
- Il me dit d'installer les dernières mises à jour système. Ce que je fais aussitôt.

BootCamp grave les drivers XP sur un CD
- Nickel.

Et là, il me demande d'insérer le disque de Win XP pour démarrer l'installation.
Ce que je fais. 
Puis il redémarre presque aussitôt en sortant le CD et en me laissant au bout de quelques mn avec un écran noir + un curseur horizontal blanc qui clignote en haut à gauche de l'écran.

Je recommence l'opération et... toujours pareil...
Mystère et boule de gommes....

Je ne comprends pas ce qu'il se passe...
si quelqu'un a une idée... merci !!!!!


----------



## Tiramisu (9 Février 2007)

J'ai trouvé la réponse.  
Mon ipod était connecté au MacBook. 
ET rendait donc impossible l'installation.

J'ai déconnecté l'ipod, l'installation est en cours. :sleep: 
Voilà... 

Ouf... je respire...


----------



## daffy2k (10 Février 2007)

bonsoir
comment on fait un clique droit sous windows avec bootcamp ?
de meme peut on faire un "tape" clique ?


----------



## Tiramisu (11 Février 2007)

Ben voilà, XP est bien installé...
mais je ne parviens pas à me connecter à internet.
Sous os x pas de problème, of course !
Mais sous windows, pas de wifi détecté...  

J'ai parcouru les messages du forum, et je ne trouve aucune aide.
Et puis, c'est tellement chiant XP, ça donne vraiment pas envie. Mais j'en ai réellement besoin.

Bref, si quelqu'un a une idée... merci !


----------



## Tiramisu (11 Février 2007)

En fait, lors de la première installation des drivers. Je n'étais pas allé au bout du processus. Donc les pilotes de la carte wifi n'étaient pas installés.

Maintenant XP trouve bien la carte et les différents réseaux présents. 
Tout semble fonctionner pour le mieux, une petite déconnection mise à part. 
Des instabilités de ce côté sont-elles connues ?

J'imagine que ceci devait bien être écrit quelque part, mais je ne m'étais pas donné la peine de lire. Mais il faut dire qu'avec tout ces messages redondants (d'erreurs ou pas) lors de l'installation des drivers XP pour os X, je trouvais ça louche. Je ne dois probablement pas être le seul dans ce cas.


----------



## Toumak (11 Février 2007)

chez moi tout marche bien :rateau:


----------



## Luke58 (12 Février 2007)

Bonjour.

J'ai un problème un peu stupide lors de l'installation de Vista. 
J'essaie d'installer une version fournie en 4 CDs (le truc bien lourd déjà).

Seulement voila, je suis sur Macbook Pro, avec son lecteur CD de type slot-in.
Pendant l'installation, on me demande d'insérer le CD2, sauf qu'il néjecte pas automatiquement le CD1. Vu que l'éjection ne peut être que "logicielle" sur ce lecteur, impossible d'éjecter le CD1 et donc d'aller plus loin.

Peut-on forcer l'éjection des CDs sur le lecteur du MBP (un bouton caché par exemple) ?

Si certains ont le même problème, et accessoirement une solution qui va avec (peut-être créer un DVD à partir des 4 CDs d'installation ?), merci de votre aide.
Je pourrais aussi utiliser un lecteur CD USB externe éjectable. Mais il faudrait qu'il soit reconnu par le programme d'installation.


----------



## Tarul (13 Février 2007)

Luke58 a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> J'ai un problème un peu stupide lors de l'installation de Vista.
> J'essaie d'installer une version fournie en 4 CDs (le truc bien lourd déjà).
> ...



si tu as eut accès a cette version a 4 cd, tu as accès a la version DVD téléchargeable.


----------



## Luke58 (13 Février 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> si tu as eut accès a cette version a 4 cd, tu as accès a la version DVD téléchargeable.


Justement non. Tout est livré en version CD uniquement. Tu as obtenu une version DVD de cette manière toi ?


----------



## Tarul (18 Février 2007)

Luke58 a dit:


> Justement non. Tout est livré en version CD uniquement. Tu as obtenu une version DVD de cette manière toi ?



je ne fais pas partie du programme. Et lorsque j'ai vu que tu avais accès a une version CD, j'ai été étonné, j'ai donc fait une recherche et je suis tombé sur d'autre personne ayant accès a ces version CD, et le lien de la version dvd était présent.
Tu devrais prendre contact auprès microsoft, d'autres ont peut être eut ce problème.


----------



## fla (13 Mars 2007)

Ca fonctionne et plutôt pas mal... Par contre, il faut oublier les jeux en raison de l'absence de carte graphique.

De plus, Parallels n'est pas fait pour cela (pour jouer). VMWare, c'est un peu mieux, mais l'accélaération 3D est limitée par plusieurs facteurs.


----------



## riverains2001 (15 Mars 2007)

J'ai installé boot camp et windows XP. J'avais gravé mon CD mais je ne le retrouve pas à nul part. Je veux naviguer sur internet à partir d'XP mais la machine ne reconnait pas que j'ai un DSL et Airport.
Ou puis-je retrouver ces drivers ? Ma machine est un Macbook 2ghz.


----------



## Tarul (15 Mars 2007)

riverains2001 a dit:


> J'ai installé boot camp et windows XP. J'avais gravé mon CD mais je ne le retrouve pas à nul part. Je veux naviguer sur internet à partir d'XP mais la machine ne reconnait pas que j'ai un DSL et Airport.
> Ou puis-je retrouver ces drivers ? Ma machine est un Macbook 2ghz.



si tu relances ton utilitaire bootcamp sous osX tu retrouveras la possibilité de regraver le cd de driver.


----------



## soufianeM5 (15 Mars 2007)

salut je suis soufiane,je suis un pciste,mais j'ai envie de changé,j'ai deja travaillé avec un imac,mnt j'ai envie d'acheter un macbook,pas le pro faute moyen,mais j'ai un probléme!!que j'espére vous allez m'aidé a eclaircire ,je suis etudiant en reseau télécom,je voudrais savoir ,si j'utilise windows avec bootcamp pour compiler mes programmes par exemple turbo c ou autre langage a l'avenir,est ce que ca va marchéé
 et merci


----------



## alcobasa (16 Mars 2007)

personne n'a encore repondu à la question : peut-on avoir l'image du pc sur un ecran plasma via adaptateur apple dvi-hdmi sous xp? (comme sous osx).
Perso jai essayé rien à faire... j'ai beau bidouiller lesz configurations du pilote intel fourni dams les mac drivers mais rien n'y fait.
Faut-il un autre driver? Qqun a la solution?


----------



## Tarul (16 Mars 2007)

soufianeM5 a dit:


> salut je suis soufiane,je suis un pciste,mais j'ai envie de changé,j'ai deja travaillé avec un imac,mnt j'ai envie d'acheter un macbook,pas le pro faute moyen,mais j'ai un probléme!!que j'espére vous allez m'aidé a eclaircire ,je suis etudiant en reseau télécom,je voudrais savoir ,si j'utilise windows avec bootcamp pour compiler mes programmes par exemple turbo c ou autre langage a l'avenir,est ce que ca va marchéé
> et merci


Si tes compilateurs fonctionne sur windows, il fonctionneront aussi sur ton imac via windows XP SP2(je précise, pas de vista car pas officiellement supporté par bootcamp. mais il l'est par parallels).



alcobasa a dit:


> personne n'a encore repondu à la question : peut-on avoir l'image du pc sur un ecran plasma via adaptateur apple dvi-hdmi sous xp? (comme sous osx).
> Perso jai essayé rien à faire... j'ai beau bidouiller lesz configurations du pilote intel fourni dams les mac drivers mais rien n'y fait.
> Faut-il un autre driver? Qqun a la solution?


Un de patience, il y a peu de personne qui ont un configuration comme la tienne.
Mais là c'est clairement un problème de driver, si celui d'intel ou d'apple ne fonctionne pas, ben on peut rien y faire a part faire une feedback a apple sur la page d'apple.


----------



## greggorynque (19 Mars 2007)

Une petite question a l'arachée, la reponse a surement deja été donnée quelques part, mais elle n'est pas en evidence et je dois pas etre le seul a me la poser :rose:

La partition windows de bootcamp est elle lisible depuis MacOS, et quid de l'echange de fichiers...

Une reponse sommaire me suffira et désolé si la question redonde


----------



## cheb (19 Mars 2007)

fla a dit:


> Ca fonctionne et plutôt pas mal... Par contre, il faut oublier les jeux en raison de l'absence de carte graphique.
> 
> De plus, Parallels n'est pas fait pour cela (pour jouer). VMWare, c'est un peu mieux, mais l'accélaération 3D est limitée par plusieurs facteurs.



Ouais qui a dis qu'Oblivion ne tournait pas sur Macbook ? La bonne blague : voir mon post ici http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=133995&page=3


----------



## Toumak (19 Mars 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Une petite question a l'arach&#233;e, la reponse a surement deja &#233;t&#233; donn&#233;e quelques part, mais elle n'est pas en evidence et je dois pas etre le seul a me la poser :rose:
> 
> La partition windows de bootcamp est elle lisible depuis MacOS, et quid de l'echange de fichiers...
> 
> Une reponse sommaire me suffira et d&#233;sol&#233; si la question redonde



si ta partition est en fat32 : tu peux lire et &#233;crire dessus depuis os x
si ta partition est en ntfs : tu peux lire dessus sans probl&#232;me mais pas y &#233;crire, &#224; moins de r&#233;aliser une petite bidouille qui le permet


----------



## cheb (19 Mars 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Une petite question a l'arachée, la reponse a surement deja été donnée quelques part, mais elle n'est pas en evidence et je dois pas etre le seul a me la poser :rose:
> 
> La partition windows de bootcamp est elle lisible depuis MacOS, et quid de l'echange de fichiers...
> 
> Une reponse sommaire me suffira et désolé si la question redonde



Oui tu peux passer des fichiers de Mac OS à Windaube (si tu es sur OS X) mais une fois sur Windows (après avoir booté) tu ne pas le faire de Win à mac Os ... car ce dernier n'apparaît.


----------



## greggorynque (19 Mars 2007)

Mais je peux installer XP sur du fat ?? c'est NTFS oblige je crois, et c'est quoi la bidouille ?? car bootcampe ne m'interesse que si je peux placer et recuperer les fichiers sur le disque windoes depuis MacOS (l'inverse sera moins grave)

si on a windows en NTFS, 

1-que peut on faire depuis windows (a t'on acces au disque mac)
2-quelle est la bidouille pour pouvoir ecrire dessus depuis Macos ??


----------



## Toumak (19 Mars 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Mais je peux installer XP sur du fat ?? c'est NTFS oblige je crois, et c'est quoi la bidouille ?? car bootcampe ne m'interesse que si je peux placer et recuperer les fichiers sur le disque windoes depuis MacOS (l'inverse sera moins grave)
> 
> si on a windows en NTFS,
> 
> ...



- xp gère parfaitement le fat32
- sous windows, peu importe le format de ta partition, ta partition mac ne sera pas lisible à moins d'utiliser un utilitaire payant comme macdrive
- pour la bidouille, j'ai réalisé un tuto et le lien est dans mon post précédent


----------



## greggorynque (19 Mars 2007)

Oups pardon j'ai tojours tout mis en NTFS alors jeme rapellais meme plus que le FAT restais accessible...

Merci en tout cas


----------



## DarKOrange (20 Mars 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Oups pardon j'ai tojours tout mis en NTFS alors jeme rapellais meme plus que le FAT restais accessible...
> 
> Merci en tout cas



:modo: On se relit avant de poster et on corrige ses fautes par respect pour les lecteurs merci.


----------



## Corniaud (20 Mars 2007)

Petite question: 
J'ai install&#233; parallels desktop avec win xp sur mon macbook pro. Mais je n0arrive pas &#224; faire reconnaitre mon clavier, ni ma souris par win xp. Exemple, je n0arrive pas &#224; taper le signe @. Savez vous comment faire?

Merci d'avance


----------



## DarKOrange (20 Mars 2007)

Corniaud a dit:


> Petite question:
> J'ai install&#233; parallels desktop avec win xp sur mon macbook pro. Mais je n0arrive pas &#224; faire reconnaitre mon clavier, ni ma souris par win xp. Exemple, je n0arrive pas &#224; taper le signe @. Savez vous comment faire?
> 
> Merci d'avance



:modo: Pourquoi poster une question concernant Parallels dans un fil consacr&#233; &#224; Bootcamp ? Il existe un fil d&#233;di&#233; aux questions sur parallels, merci d'y poser ta question apr&#232;s avoir fait une petite recherche. Il me semble que ce sujet &#224; d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; abord&#233;.


----------



## herbalizer404 (27 Mars 2007)

alcobasa a dit:


> personne n'a encore repondu à la question : peut-on avoir l'image du pc sur un ecran plasma via adaptateur apple dvi-hdmi sous xp? (comme sous osx).
> Perso jai essayé rien à faire... j'ai beau bidouiller lesz configurations du pilote intel fourni dams les mac drivers mais rien n'y fait.
> Faut-il un autre driver? Qqun a la solution?



Sous vista, aucun probleme pour l'affichage sur tvhd avec un adaptateur minidvi > vga


----------



## alcobasa (28 Mars 2007)

Problème de connexion tv hd par dvi sous xp règlé. Par contre impossible de lire des videos hd sous xp. Power dvd me dit que la carte graphique ne prend pas en charge la resolution . sous vlc, ca rame beaucoup plus que sur mac. Qqun a reussi à lire des fichiers hd dvd sous xp?


----------



## Guish (29 Mars 2007)

Ma question : est-il possible d'installer Vista et ensuite depuis celui-ci de formater la partition Mac Os X pour ne garder que Windows comme systeme d'exploitation ? :rose:


----------



## Tarul (29 Mars 2007)

Guish a dit:


> Ma question : est-il possible d'installer Vista et ensuite depuis celui-ci de formater la partition Mac Os X pour ne garder que Windows comme systeme d'exploitation ? :rose:



Oui mais,
Pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer les drivers, tu as besoin de mac os si tu veux r&#233;cup&#233;rer la mise &#224; jour de bootcamp et l'installer. Surtout qu'ils viennent juste de sortir, on ignore si ils sont de bonnes qualit&#233; ou pas.


----------



## yateich (29 Mars 2007)

Bonjour

Avec la nouvelle version de Parallel Desktop (la 3188) , on peut utiliser une partition de

Bootcamp , mais peut on faire l'inverse  ?

Merci

Et le fil &#233;pingl&#233; consacr&#233; aux questions sur Parallels alors ?  On d&#233;place.


----------



## Lula-bebop (29 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà installé Vista via Bootcamp sur un MacBook 2,0 GHz ?
Est-ce que l'aero fonctionne correctement ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Guish (29 Mars 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Oui mais,
> Pour récupérer les drivers, tu as besoin de mac os si tu veux récupérer la mise à jour de bootcamp et l'installer. Surtout qu'ils viennent juste de sortir, on ignore si ils sont de bonnes qualité ou pas.


J'hesite vraiment à proceder de cette facon vu que mon disque dur principal est lui aussi rempli comme pas possible (impossibilité de _garder_ deux os) parce que mes problèmes software ne se regleront pas de si tot.


----------



## Tarul (30 Mars 2007)

Guish a dit:


> J'hesite vraiment à proceder de cette facon vu que mon disque dur principal est lui aussi rempli comme pas possible (impossibilité de _garder_ deux os) parce que mes problèmes software ne se regleront pas de si tot.



il te reste une seconde solution sans détruire ton windows(il sais faire ça tout seul). Si tu as un disque dur externe (6Go mini en gros), tu peux installer mac os X, et de là faire ton cd de driver.


----------



## Guish (30 Mars 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> il te reste une seconde solution sans détruire ton windows(il sais faire ça tout seul). Si tu as un disque dur externe (6Go mini en gros), tu peux installer mac os X, et de là faire ton cd de driver.


Mes disques dur externe sont en NTFS


----------



## Tarul (30 Mars 2007)

Guish a dit:


> Mes disques dur externe sont en NTFS




Après c'est une histoire de priorité.


----------



## Membre supprimé 63408 (30 Mars 2007)

alut, 

je voudrais savoir si mon MacBookPro 1,83Ghz avec un DD de 80 GO dt il reste 54Go et 512 de mémoire peut supporter Vista intégrale ou Vista Basic... 

et savoir combien de place il me prendrais si je l'installais avec Bootcamp 

merci d'avance


----------



## Guish (30 Mars 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Après c'est une histoire de priorité.


Serait-il possible de créer une partition basée sur l'espace disque libre d'un disque dur ntfs externe en usb dans le but d'installer Vista dessus ? Bootcamp ne s'occupe que du partitionnement et de la création du disque de drivers finalement ?


----------



## Tarul (31 Mars 2007)

Guish a dit:


> Serait-il possible de créer une partition basée sur l'espace disque libre d'un disque dur ntfs externe en usb dans le but d'installer Vista dessus ? Bootcamp ne s'occupe que du partitionnement et de la création du disque de drivers finalement ?



Cela ne marchera pas, Vista ne permet pas son installation(pas sans refaire le cd) sur un disque externe, seul mac os et les unix libre le permettent.


----------



## jfgrimard (2 Avril 2007)

Bonjour, étant nouvel utilisateur d'un Mac, j'ai fait une petite erreur lors de l'installation du BootCamp. J'ai 2 partitions et j'aimerais en faire qu'une seule pour ré-installer le tout. Cependant, même sur le CD de Mac osX, il est possible de partitionner, mais pas faire l'inverse. Je me suis renseigné et il y aurait iPartition (environ 40$ can). Avant de faire l'achat, je me demande s'il n'y aurait pas une autre solution!!

PS, excluant la carte vidéo x1600 (j'aurais aimé plus fort), je ne suis que surprit par la simplicité et beauté du Mac! J'ai hâte de travailler avec ça!

merci à l'avance!!


----------



## Toumak (3 Avril 2007)

jfgrimard a dit:


> Bonjour, étant nouvel utilisateur d'un Mac, j'ai fait une petite erreur lors de l'installation du BootCamp. J'ai 2 partitions et j'aimerais en faire qu'une seule pour ré-installer le tout. Cependant, même sur le CD de Mac osX, il est possible de partitionner, mais pas faire l'inverse. Je me suis renseigné et il y aurait iPartition (environ 40$ can). Avant de faire l'achat, je me demande s'il n'y aurait pas une autre solution!!
> 
> PS, excluant la carte vidéo x1600 (j'aurais aimé plus fort), je ne suis que surprit par la simplicité et beauté du Mac! J'ai hâte de travailler avec ça!
> 
> merci à l'avance!!



Salut et Bienvenue dans l'univers mac et sur MacGé 
tes deux partitions, tu en as une créée avec bootcamp ? si oui, tu peux utiliser ce dernier pour supprimer cette partition
tu pourras ensuite en créer par la suite


----------



## jfgrimard (3 Avril 2007)

C'est ce que j'ai lu, cependant, quand je veux ouvrir BootCamp, il me dit qu'il ne peut pas s'ouvrir, car ça lui prend une seule partition complète pour s'ouvrir ... ou qqchose comme ça. 

Il y aurait une autre façon de l'ouvrir?


----------



## Tarul (3 Avril 2007)

jfgrimard a dit:


> C'est ce que j'ai lu, cependant, quand je veux ouvrir BootCamp, il me dit qu'il ne peut pas s'ouvrir, car ça lui prend une seule partition complète pour s'ouvrir ... ou qqchose comme ça.
> 
> Il y aurait une autre façon de l'ouvrir?



la seconde partition d'où vient elle? L'as tu créé par bootcamp ou par un autre moyen?


----------



## jfgrimard (3 Avril 2007)

Oui je l'ai créé avec Bootcamp... mais bon j'ai mal installé Windows. J'avais pas continué à lire les 2-3 pages plus loin dans de manuel d'instruction et j'ai installé la partition F... lol, je pensais qu'en installant la partition en C allait mal fonctionner. Bref, il a formaté en NTFS et depuis ce temps je ne peux utiliser Bootcamp...


----------



## guimon (4 Avril 2007)

Lula-bebop a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà installé Vista via Bootcamp sur un MacBook 2,0 GHz ?
> Est-ce que l'aero fonctionne correctement ?
> ...



Je pense que ton macbook pourrait faire tourner vista mais avec quelque difficulé tout de même surtout si tu n'a que 512 de ram...et puis sans carte graphique aussi...ça tournera peut-être avec des effets d'aero en moins.



jemoijojo a dit:


> alut,
> 
> je voudrais savoir si mon MacBookPro 1,83Ghz avec un DD de 80 GO dt il reste 54Go et 512 de mémoire peut supporter Vista intégrale ou Vista Basic...
> 
> ...



J'ai testé vista integrale sur un mac book pro 2.16Ghz  ça tourne niquel et ça prend 12 Go de place! c'est du intégrale lol...Mais tu auras peut-être ta quantité de ram qui va te ralentir l'utilisation de vista.


----------



## Tarul (4 Avril 2007)

guimon a dit:


> Je pense que ton macbook pourrait faire tourner vista mais avec quelque difficulé tout de même surtout si tu n'a que 512 de ram...et puis sans carte graphique aussi...ça tournera peut-être avec des effets d'aero en moins.





guimon a dit:


> J'ai testé vista integrale sur un mac book pro 2.16Ghz  ça tourne niquel et ça prend 12 Go de place! c'est du intégrale lol...Mais tu auras peut-être ta quantité de ram qui va te ralentir l'utilisation de vista.



Pour Vista, on recommande 1go de ram(comme pour Tiger), pour la partie Aero elle utilise normalement la puissance de la CG. Dans le cas de macbook, la ram utilisé par la CG est pompé sur la ram principale. donc tu auras réellement 1go-256ram(ou moins, c'est selon la configuration du driver)


----------



## Liam128 (5 Avril 2007)

Et au niveau des drivers XP pour Macbook, y'a un progrès suffisant qui mérite la mise à jour ? Par exemple : Le driver audio a-t-il été amélioré ? Offre-t-il un meilleur son dans les hauts parleurs intégrés ? Active-t-il enfin le "Stéréo Mix" dans l'enregistrement et le contrôle des entrées pour la lecture ? (histoire d'avoir un retour temps réel sur le micro, comme n'importe quel PC le permet)
Et au niveau des drivers graphiques, un boost de performance ?

D'autres améliorations de "confort" faisant vraiment la différence ?

Voire pourquoi pas - soyons fou - une gestion un peu plus efficace de la batterie ? (sérieuse perte d'autonomie sous XP par rapport à OS X)


----------



## Lula-bebop (5 Avril 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Pour Vista, on recommande 1go de ram(comme pour Tiger), pour la partie Aero elle utilise normalement la puissance de la CG. Dans le cas de macbook, la ram utilisé par la CG est pompé sur la ram principale. donc tu auras réellement 1go-256ram(ou moins, c'est selon la configuration du driver)



Donc, a priori, si mon Macbook a 2Go de Ram, la CG va utilisé une partie de cette mémoire et ne sera donc pas limitée à 64Mo ... c'est ça ou ai-je mal compris  
Si c'est ça, ça devrait le faire pour faire tourner vista avec aéro, non ?


----------



## Tarul (5 Avril 2007)

Lula-bebop a dit:


> Donc, a priori, si mon Macbook a 2Go de Ram, la CG va utilisé une partie de cette mémoire et ne sera donc pas limitée à 64Mo ... c'est ça ou ai-je mal compris
> Si c'est ça, ça devrait le faire pour faire tourner vista avec aéro, non ?



D'après le retour de certains possesseurs, la CG prend entre 64 et 224mo de ram sous XP, en fonction de l'utilisation de windows.

La GMA est qualifiée pour aero.


----------



## Lula-bebop (7 Avril 2007)

Merci de ces pr&#233;cisions ... &#231;a m'aurait ennuy&#233; de devoir op&#233;rer un "switche contre nature"  (ben oui, mac addict depuis 10 ans, mais aujourd'hui je dois enseigner Windows et Office &#224; mes &#233;l&#232;ves, alors, faut bien que je pratique ...)


----------



## gimily (12 Avril 2008)

gmini a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais installer Windows sur ma machine en utilisant BootCamp.
> J'ai un Macbook Pro Core 2 Duo (modèle 2Go de ram).
> ...



meme probleme, et je ne trouve pas la solution !!!!!!!!!!
j'ai vraiment besoin de votre aide .


----------



## Youssef1983 (24 Décembre 2008)

Est-ce qu'on peut passer en stéréo mix sur bootcamp ? sachant qu'on a un mabook ?
Aussi y a t-il un équivalent à stéréo mix sous Léopard ?


----------

